# MA, CT, RI Southern New England 09 Weather thread



## russ130

Just thought it might make sense to have a more navigatable thread. 

Hoping for snow new years eve $$$


----------



## timmy1

Ok, new thread for 09.
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
440 PM EST MON DEC 29 2008

CTZ002>004-MAZ005>007-013>021-023-NHZ012-RIZ001>008-302145-
HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-WINDHAM CT-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-
WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-
SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-
NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-
SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-DUKES MA-
EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-
SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-EASTERN KENT RI-BRISTOL RI-
WASHINGTON RI-NEWPORT RI-BLOCK ISLAND RI-
440 PM EST MON DEC 29 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN
CONNECTICUT...EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...NORTHEASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHERN NEW
HAMPSHIRE...NORTHERN RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHERN RHODE ISLAND.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

A COLD FRONT WILL BRING A BRIEF BAND OF SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS TO
THE REGION LATE TONIGHT. BRIEF LOCALIZED HEAVIER SNOW SQUALLS ARE
ALSO POSSIBLE...WHICH COULD BRING A QUICK HALF INCH OF SNOW TO SOME
LOCATIONS. ITS POSSIBLE THAT SOME ROAD SURFACES MAY HAVE A COATING
OF SNOW ON THEM FOR THE TUESDAY MORNING RUSH HOUR.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL LIKELY BRING 3 TO 6 INCHES OF
SNOW TO MUCH OF THE REGION DURING THE DAY WEDNESDAY. SLIGHTLY LESSER
AMOUNTS MAY FALL ON THE IMMEDIATE SOUTH COAST AND ISLANDS...IF SOME
OF THE PRECIPITATION FALLS AS A PERIOD OF RAIN. THERE IS STILL SOME
UNCERTAINTY ON THE TRACK. IF THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKS A BIT
FURTHER NORTH THAN EXPECTED...A PERIOD OF RAIN WOULD OCCUR ACROSS
MUCH OF RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS. THIS WOULD CUT DOWN
ON THE EXPECTED SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

THE SYSTEM IS A QUICK MOVER AND MOST OF THE SNOW SHOULD HAVE COME TO
AN END BY EARLY EVENING. THE EXCEPTION MAY BE THE OUTER-CAPE WHERE
OCEAN EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS MAY BRING SOME ADDITIONAL LIGHT SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

IN ADDITION...STRONG WINDS WILL DEVELOP LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON AND
PARTICULARLY DURING THE EVENING HOURS. A WIND ADVISORY MAY BE
REQUIRED FOR MUCH OF THE REGION. THIS ALSO COULD RESULT IN SOME
BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES FROM WHAT FELL DURING THE
AFTERNOON.

FINALLY...WIND CHILLS WILL LIKELY FALL TO BETWEEN 0 AND 10 BELOW
ZERO LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND NEW YEARS MORNING AS VERY COLD AIR
WORKS INTO THE REGION.

THERE IS A MODERATE PROBABILITY OF A SIGNIFICANT STORM AFFECTING THE
REGION LATE FRIDAY INTO THE FIRST PART OF SATURDAY.
HOWEVER...PRECIPITATION TYPES ARE HIGHLY UNCERTAIN AND WILL DEPEND ON
THE EXACT TRACK.


----------



## Enzo

this one will be fun especially on new years


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Looks good from here.


----------



## ColliganLands

weds is looking really good


----------



## russ130

According to Channel 22 they say we are going to get 2-6" here in the Springfield area Wednesday night.


----------



## lawn king

Good idea russ. This was a great thread in 2008!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

2-88 inches of snow with a good chance of a huricane or a tornado....Thanks for tuning in!!


----------



## Allens LawnCare

4-8 now.....Moving on up


----------



## ChevKid03

my gf is going to kill me if I don't spend the night with her.... maybe I'll bring the party in the truck... it IS an extended cab...


----------



## russ130

Lastest I heard is 3 - 6" in Springfield area and will start right around dawn.


----------



## meathead1134

Just got my truck fixed, I'm ready to go even with left over brush from a cleanup!


----------



## 02powerstroke

ChevKid03;695135 said:


> my gf is going to kill me if I don't spend the night with her.... maybe I'll bring the party in the truck... it IS an extended cab...


I HEAR YA THERE glad to see someone else is in the same boat lol:crying:


----------



## ChevKid03

02powerstroke;695698 said:


> I HEAR YA THERE glad to see someone else is in the same boat lol:crying:


Now she's saying if I don't go out with everyone tomorrow night it's over...... Man, I sure am going to miss her. :salute:


----------



## mikelawtown

Job 1-Auto Glass installer
Job 2-Plow
Job 3-Bartend
I had my 1st child last week and wife is in no shape to go out, the bar i work at holds 300 and will be crazy I wouldnt get shut off and most likely wouldnt have a big tab when the people there buy beers for the workers..I have the night off, will miss the $$ but i cant be out on New Years when it's the 1st with my baby girl...HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY...


----------



## russ130

Congratulations MIke


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Today
Snow with a chance of thunderstorms. Total snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches. Brisk with highs in the upper 20s. East winds 10 to 15 mph...increasing to north 20 to 25 mph this afternoon. Chance of snow near 100 percent


----------



## 06HD BOSS

ChevKid03;695717 said:


> Now she's saying if I don't go out with everyone tomorrow night it's over...... Man, I sure am going to miss her. :salute:


if she cant understand, youre better off without her.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Plowed a healthy 7". Waited till it was done and kicked butt till I was finished. Nice and fluffy, just the way I like it to come down. 27 drives in 7 Hrs. Average [email protected] hr. 

Woo Hoo. White gold baby, white gold


----------



## ColliganLands

did 10.5 hours on town $$$$ and 2 hours on driveways


----------



## Enzo

We went out for 6.5 hours started at 5pm finished at 11:30. We did 35 driveways and 5 lots which is awesome timing and i made a crap load of money. Dave (06HDBOSS) did 7 of my accounts in his area for me like usual as well.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got 5" of powder here. It was great. Easy to plow. Quick money.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

10.5 inches at my house, but 8" in the town for which I sub. Got in 9 hours with the town and then did a few other accounts. Traffic was horrendous mid-afternoon during the heaviest snow. Bumper to bumper even on the side roads.


----------



## bad93blaster

i got 9 hours on the town and another 2 in driveways 

isnt there another storm this weekend?


----------



## Bostonyj7

I think it fizzled out


----------



## ColliganLands

yea that other storm is completely gone as of right now
kinda depressing lol


----------



## Bostonyj7

Was going to gang both storms on one billing. Oh well.


----------



## DeereFarmer

This upcoming week looks like there might be a few possible storms according to accuweather.com, but I guess we'll have to just wait and see.


----------



## justme-

DeereFarmer;697809 said:


> We got 5" of powder here. It was great. Easy to plow. Quick money.


Ditto- a breeze storm- and I got the truck back at noon from the tranny shop- her first miles on the new tranny are with plow...

Now, as long as this trend continues I should be able to break even this year!!

Looking like 4-6 for Tue jan 6th......


----------



## ColliganLands

got a coating here last night
just got me excited when i woke up and saw everything white outside(streets,sidewalks,driveways)
but then it was sunny lol


----------



## SnowPro93

we got an inch maybe a little more here. Had to scrape the lots down...kinda love the quick hitter storms the time goes by alot quicker.


----------



## russ130

*The next storm system arrives late Tuesday and ends in the early hours on Thursday*

This is all wwlp has to say at the moment, to be honest it looks like it will be mostly a mix to me but one can always hope.


----------



## BigDave12768

russ130;700799 said:


> *The next storm system arrives late Tuesday and ends in the early hours on Thursday*
> 
> This is all wwlp has to say at the moment, to be honest it looks like it will be mostly a mix to me but one can always hope.


How can you even trust em. NECN cant forecast a storm till its 12 hours out or less. Others are the same way. All they do is read off 10 different computers and go with the best average of the 10 saying snow or rain and its track. Do they need to go school to become a meterologist?


----------



## russ130

Actually they all get their information from the NWS and interpret their way. That is why you can have so many different forecasts. There was a show on the weather channel or the science channel that explained all this.


----------



## ERCKWD

Maybe 4,5,7 and NECN should have watched that show, 'cause they all give different forcasts, I have been checking accuweather and it forcasted the last 2 storms almost exactly, time started/ended and totals


----------



## Gicon

Tuesday Night: cloudy. A chance of snow in the evening, then snow and sleet after midnight. Light snow accumulation. Lows in the lower 20s. Southeast winds around 5 mph, becoming northeast after midnight. Chance of precipitation 90 percent. 
Wednesday: sleet, freezing rain and snow in the morning, then freezing rain and rain in the afternoon. Additional light snow accumulation. Near steady temperature around 30. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent. 
Wednesday Night: mostly cloudy. A chance of freezing rain and snow showers in the evening, then a chance of snow showers after midnight. Lows in the mid 20s. Chance of precipitation 50 percent.


----------



## ColliganLands

looks like a good salt storm
not too sure about the plowing yet
will depend on how much comes down before the change over


----------



## DeereFarmer

ERCKWD;701486I have been checking accuweather and it forcasted the last 2 storms almost exactly said:


> Accuweather has been doing really well this year.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

1/1/09 Had a Hydro hose break.....first down time in three years....not bad. I will carry extra hose from hear on out! I did pick up 12 new accounts through a rental agent!


----------



## vmj

Just wondering what any of you guys do to get your wheather? I'm in fairfeild county and watch ch8/ch3 also check online, and during the storm i listen too WICC. Just wondering if any one has any better source. If you do i'm sure their no better at telling the wheather.... THANKS.


----------



## timmy1

Try

WWW.NOAA.GOV

Type in your zip. Then save that screen to your favorites.

This is the national weather service.


----------



## red07gsxr

what is everyone thinking about tuesday nights storm coming.


----------



## vmj

sounds like a BIG MESSSSSSSS!


----------



## vmj

...........


----------



## vmj

timmy1;703292 said:


> Try
> 
> WWW.NOAA.GOV
> 
> Type in your zip. Then save that screen to your favorites.
> 
> This is the national weather service.


 Thank you.


----------



## timmy1

Talking 1-3" of slop, then 1-2" of rain on top. Sounds like it's going to be a hurry up and plow it before it melts storm.


----------



## ColliganLands

sounds like a big nothing
i doubt the town will call if it looks like it will be melted off


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Tuesday night supposed to get around 3 or 4 inches then snow sleet and freezn rain during wednesday. probably a sloppy mess during wed.


----------



## ColliganLands

if thats the case then im happy
everything ive seen says 1-2 then rain so it wasnt looking to good
3-4 then change will be nice if they call early enough so its not all mush by the time we get there


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

ColliganLands;703964 said:


> if thats the case then im happy
> everything ive seen says 1-2 then rain so it wasnt looking to good
> 3-4 then change will be nice if they call early enough so its not all mush by the time we get there


I'm just going by accuweather for my neck of the woods. definitly will have to do some type of cleanup. i dnt think the rain is gona wash all away.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ColliganLands;703964 said:


> if thats the case then im happy
> everything ive seen says 1-2 then rain so it wasnt looking to good
> 3-4 then change will be nice if they call early enough so its not all mush by the time we get there


Your towns different from ours, they don't think about calling contractors until theres 6 inchs on the ground and its still snowing..


----------



## ColliganLands

pretty much if we get over the 2 inches on the ground mark well go in and move it off
they dont like to use salt lol


----------



## ColliganLands

heres the latest map
its looking better .... this is before the change over will happen so looking good right now


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Accuweather:
Snow occurring on Jan 6 | Jan 7. Total amount 4.2 Inches.
Heavy rain occurring on Jan 7. Total amount 0.54 Inches.
Ice occurring on Jan 6 | Jan 7. Total amount 0.4 Inches


----------



## PORTER 05

ya looks like well be out plowing it before it melts off, thatll be fun for the shovel crew, shovleing snow in the rain sucks!


----------



## jt5019

Im going pre treat my accounts that require salt before the storm even starts. If the storm switches over to freezing rain, i would rather leave the layer of snow and plow off whatever snow and ice we get when its almost over. If you get out there and clear off the snow too soon all u do is turn everything into a skating rink.... If it just ends up being a slushy mess with not much freezing rain ill go clean it up quick and let the rain do the rest


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

ColliganLands;704240 said:


> pretty much if we get over the 2 inches on the ground mark well go in and move it off
> they dont like to use salt lol


Town here likes to salt and sand even when theres 3" on the ground. Plows go on the big rigs only when its 3" or more and cumin down hard. they take em have as soon as the snow stops.


ColliganLands;704246 said:


> heres the latest map
> its looking better .... this is before the change over will happen so looking good right now


Nice i'm in the 4 - 6 inch area


----------



## timmy1

Somethings brewing for Sat Jan 10th.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

i hear that one....

just got the call ill be heading out around 3am to scrape up whatever is left tonight.....


----------



## ColliganLands

good if youre going in 
ill be going in i hope


----------



## DeereFarmer

I actually hope it doesn't snow too bad around here. I have to go to Vermont on business tomorrow at noon. It'll be a great drive no matter what, but I don't want to have to plow first lol. Let it snow for Saturday!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ColliganLands;704866 said:


> good if youre going in
> ill be going in i hope


lets hope it snows!


----------



## ColliganLands

yea the new reports not looking too promising
im debating if i should fill up the tank or not


----------



## duramaxguy87

I didn't even put my blade on.. just to take it off in the morning to drive to sharon. too lazy and can't be bothered.I"ll get up throught the night and if I feel I have to plow I'll mount it then. Oh ya I too am going to need tank up if I have to go out.. 1/4 tank wont last ooo long.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

accuweather is saying 4" here and they have been right on all year


----------



## ColliganLands

i hope so
im itching to get back out there lol


----------



## mike33087

i hate this kind of storm


----------



## duramaxguy87

I'd rather it be 100% snow or nothing at all..


----------



## mulcahy mowing

i hate the guessing game...i wont be able to sleep until it starts to snow then its to late i have to wake up lol


----------



## Bostonyj7

Yes Mike, as do I my friend.

C-


----------



## chcav1218

Hey Boston, I think i just say you driving on 128 South in Lynnfield. Is this true?


----------



## Bostonyj7

chcav1218;706044 said:


> Hey Boston, I think i just say you driving on 128 South in Lynnfield. Is this true?


No, wasnt me. I was sleeping from 1pm on. Did my short route this Am. Done before 9AM

I do have 3 people off the 129 circle. Youll prob see me there at times.


----------



## BigDave12768

mulcahy mowing;705214 said:


> accuweather is saying 4" here and they have been right on all year


Well the year just started and they were wrong. I dont think anyone got 4in. But Saturday looks like 2-4 at least


----------



## ColliganLands

yup saturday is looking good right now
i did all 5 of my resi accounts today total of about 1.75 hours made a little pocket money


----------



## fordpsd

Not enough to do anything here in RI but hopefully sat. we get some


----------



## chcav1218

Hey Boston I Live right off the 129 circle in Lynnfield. Where abouts are your accounts?


----------



## Bostonyj7

chcav1218;706442 said:


> Hey Boston I Live right off the 129 circle in Lynnfield. Where abouts are your accounts?


Salem St. between the DD and the garage, towards Rt 1


----------



## chcav1218

well you drive right by me lol. i'm the first right when you get off the rotary. I'm surprised i havent seen you around. I'll wave if i do.


----------



## ColliganLands

Chris How'd you like plowing the slush today
i got it to curl out and fly over the roof of my truck while i was messing around
proably going 45-50 down the main road fun but very very stupid


----------



## chcav1218

i hate slush. but yeh i was having fun too. there was slush all over my truck. the only good thing is I got to do a test run on some new resi's that I just picked up. I still need to get someone to take some vids for me! My girlfriend is usually with me, but I feel bad making her stand out in the snow while I have fun lol


----------



## ColliganLands

yea same for me on the videos
it looked like the snow coming off the highway plow it was awesome but then i realized what if theres a manhole cover that would have sucked real bad


----------



## chcav1218

yeh i saw the highway plows plowing the breakdown lanes on I 95 today and it looked awesome


----------



## ColliganLands

it was lol
now back on topic
Has anyone heard anything for saturday... first i heard 2-4 then later on i hear it could be 12


----------



## chcav1218

Idk i just looked at channel 7 (whdh) and they don't even have anything listed really. It better be somethin, I'm all about weekend storms. And I love plowing at night


----------



## ColliganLands

yea me too especially with the intensifires
i hope its atleast the 2-4 nice and quick but the 12 would be nice $$$$$


----------



## mulcahy mowing

12" would be a god send at this point...


----------



## JBMiller616

ColliganLands;706604 said:


> yea me too especially with the intensifires
> i hope its atleast the 2-4 nice and quick but the 12 would be nice $$$$$


NOAA said this morning that the bulk of the snow is going to be south of the Pike. Which is good for me, lol.

Right now they're saying 3-6 here, and I think north of the pike will see 2-4.


----------



## ColliganLands

good for me too
3-6 is fine with me anything to get back out with the town lol
drives just annoy me


----------



## JBMiller616

I'll be happy just to have something fall out of the sky that you can plow, lol. Yesterday was horrible, ice, ice and more ice......

The new spreader is nice and broken in now....


----------



## cfdeng7

down in ct i am hearing up to 6 so that would be nice.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

woo hoo another big overnight weekend storm,you guys in CT are getting the bigger amounts out of this one


----------



## 06HD BOSS

wildbroncobilly;708178 said:


> woo hoo another big overnight weekend storm,you guys in CT are getting the bigger amounts out of this one


its about time...


----------



## ColliganLands

The Latest im seeing now is the storm will start late Saturday evening and continue all the way through Mid Sunday.
widespread 3-6 for most of mass.
Southern Mass and lower will receive anywhere from 6-12 inches and will be the last for the snow to stop.
this is my bootleg forecast from channels 4,5,6,7and13 lol


----------



## sno commander

just watched the weather there saying 7-10 inches here in ct xysport


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I heard 6+ here.


----------



## lawnboyri1

7-10 here in Providence Metro Area with a chance of a mix near the coast


----------



## Bostonyj7

Mysticlandscape;708691 said:


> I heard 6+ here.


I heard the same at the 6pm news. Going to be good $ as far as Im conserned.

C-


----------



## lawn king

6-9" for us, cold temps with nice light snow, nightime plowing, HOW SWEET IT IS!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gotta love the nightime plowing. As long as it's plowable I'll be happy. I just had to re-do my plow mid season so I need some money!


----------



## timmy1

What concerns me is most driveways around here that were not treated with this last spat of freezing rain we had this past Wednesday.

They are glare ice!

Now there saying we could get 7-10" of snow on top. This ought to be fun! I'm for once hoping for about 5" of powder that will be easy to push.


----------



## wyatherb

looking foward to some powder to push after all that slush.


----------



## lawn king

Looking at the storm on radar this morning, i would guess it will start snowing around 4 pm, her'e south of boston. It sure is cold, no rain in this one!


----------



## toby4492

Glad to see that the snows are finally making it out your guys way. payup


----------



## ColliganLands

i heard its startgin late night 7-9 or later and going right into tomorrow afternoon with snowfall coming at up to 2inches per hours tomorrow morning
good luck everyone and stay safe out there


----------



## saber7

rain line looks to have moved north a bit


----------



## ColliganLands

Ok heres what channel 7 is saying now
Here's the latest:

* Timeline: moving in between 7-10pm tonight, snowing heavily at times overnight into early tomorrow morning, winding down from west to east by late morning tomorrow, and early afternoon.

* A shift toward the north of the storm track will mean a mix on the South Shore and rain moving up to Cape Cod and the Islands as some warmer air sneaks into the southern areas. This will shift the heaviest accumulations more north and west of the city

* Special Map above has the amounts. Widespread moderate snowfall -- 7-10" North & West of Boston, and lesser amounts of 4-7" from Boston on South and East (where mixing with sleet or rain is possible for a short period of time)

* Fluffy snow northwest, and a wet & heavy snow in the city and out through the South Shore


----------



## MOWBIZZ

ColliganLands;709538 said:


> Ok heres what channel 7 is saying now
> Here's the latest:
> 
> * Timeline: moving in between 7-10pm tonight, snowing heavily at times overnight into early tomorrow morning, winding down from west to east by late morning tomorrow, and early afternoon.
> 
> * A shift toward the north of the storm track will mean a mix on the South Shore and rain moving up to Cape Cod and the Islands as some warmer air sneaks into the southern areas. This will shift the heaviest accumulations more north and west of the city
> 
> * Special Map above has the amounts. Widespread moderate snowfall -- 7-10" North & West of Boston, and lesser amounts of 4-7" from Boston on South and East (where mixing with sleet or rain is possible for a short period of time)
> 
> * Fluffy snow northwest, and a wet & heavy snow in the city and out through the South Shore


Hooray for fluffy snow!! Looks like a Sunday brunch (late morning) start and a Sunday dusk to early darkness finish as far as timing the cleanup...That's my plan and I'm sticking to it...not!


----------



## ColliganLands

looks like late saturday night start and home late sunday. i plow for a town


----------



## russ130

Latest from WWLP in Springfield *Expect from 5" to 9" across our area. There could be some isolated higher amounts* So it looks like the general concensus is about the same everywhere.


----------



## russ130

I was just talking to a friend of mine who plows for the town of Ludlow and he said he was called at 11am and told to be in for 3am. How can they know 16 hrs in advance?


----------



## gary42095

well looks like they were right... 3 am is about when i will be moving machinery plan to start everything up around 2am let it warm up and the operators are starting at 3


----------



## ColliganLands

dont know
im waiting for my call now hopefully it comes soon im getting restless


----------



## fordpsd

yea waiting for a call here from my city, got a dusting now so hopefully between midnight and 3 i will be out plowing


----------



## DeereFarmer

Starting to snow here now. Just got in from stacking some of my ice piles with my buddy and his loader. Man that was a pain. I'm ready now. Time for some sleep!


----------



## DocJohnson

Only calling for 2-4 in my area now, so I doubt I will get a call from my town. Looks like driveways only


----------



## Plowfast9957

So I woke up at 3AM when there is supposed to be 6" on the ground and there is a less than 1" and it freezing rain. NICE JOB WEATHER MAN


----------



## ColliganLands

yea what the heck
its supposed to pick up again in an hour or so 
not looking to good right now


----------



## Plowfast9957

Ya Its snow here now I am in North Attleboro and dont think the town plows have been through here either. You plow for Town of Franklin Colligan?


----------



## ColliganLands

town of wrentham
i was hoping to be out 2-3 hours ago
maybe by 5 its coming down good here now


----------



## Bostonyj7

What the hell is this. I was up and checked at 1, then 2 and now at 4am. Supposed to be around 5" on the ground by now. Still just short of my triggers. Yeaa, someone screwed on this. Was hoping for 2 passes out of this. Ill get one, but prob at the end of the storm as it loks now.

C-


----------



## sir spaniourd

Maybe 2" in Newburyport @ 5am. What a bust!


----------



## lawn king

We rolled at 2:00 this morning. We pushed 6-7 inches and were done just in time for kickoff, NICE!


----------



## ColliganLands

Rolled out 4:30am got home 12:30pm
nice and easy


----------



## red07gsxr

went out at 730 and was home by 1. nice and easy snowfall


----------



## bakerc8

sucked at the shore with the ice


----------



## DocJohnson

My town called out at 1am and let us go at 8:30am


----------



## sir spaniourd

around 8", went out at 7am. i just came back at 5pm. i don't know... it was a little bit tough to me. I see snow everywhere!!


----------



## Bostonyj7

8"?

I got alittle over 4" in Danvers. Out at 7:30 am, and home by noon.

You must have been in quite a small band of snow there brother.

C-


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 5" here. Nice and fluffy. Left a 4 AM, home by 1:30 pm. Everything is all put away and ready for the next one!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

4-6" here went out at 3am and was home at 11...not bad

whats the deal for this week my boss was saying possibly Wednesday and Friday nights?


----------



## TurbDies2500

Got about 8" in southern NH. Started at 530 AM and was done by 1230. Nice and light snow. 

Anyone hear anything about Thursday?


----------



## ColliganLands

i heard maybe a little tonight (1-2) and then thrusday afternoon into friday could be 3-6 or more depending on the track


----------



## Bostonyj7

ColliganLands;713740 said:


> i heard maybe a little tonight (1-2) and then thrusday afternoon into friday could be 3-6 or more depending on the track


Any idea what time in the afternoon there calling for it. Will have to drop the little one at the babysitters. I know its still 2 days away, but.....................


----------



## ColliganLands

i saw sometime between 12-3 
but theyre not really sure yet


----------



## Bostonyj7

10-4

Thanks

C-


----------



## DeereFarmer

As of now, Accuweather is calling Thursday a bust, atleast for here.


----------



## Bostonyj7

Yup, a dusting to 2" here in the Northshore area now


----------



## ColliganLands

damnit
and whats with the rain right now?


----------



## chcav1218

oh the shattered dreams of plowing glory!.....maybe next week?


----------



## ColliganLands

well im right on the 1-3,3-6 line so it might still be something
still i heard snow showers tonight not pouring rain!!!!


----------



## chcav1218

yeh i want some pouring rain to melt some of the snowbanks in all my driveways


----------



## ColliganLands

no its freezing on contact
not good


----------



## chcav1218

sweeet, donuts! but yeh seriously thats gonna be a mess. im glad im in bed


----------



## ColliganLands

yea and now it says might get a dusting of snow
i hope not cuz its a frozen mess now and i dont want to try and plow on ice
time for bed check at 4:30 go out if i need to or else back to bed


----------



## lawn king

Forecast for us (boston south) 3-5" starting after midnight. Cold temps, light snow, sanding for the encore!! Dream winter for us her'e in taxachusetts! payup payup payup


----------



## ColliganLands

great i didnt hear that one
now im excited again


----------



## rjfetz1

Seems to me this clipper has everyone baffled no one can make up their mind.....

weather.com - 50% snow showers wed. nite/ thurs
accuweather - last update on maps was Tuesday evening
local weather - 3" along shore maybe 1" near ct/mass boarder
national weather service - 3-5" near mass pike less by shore

how can alittle clipper be so hard to predict??


----------



## 06HD BOSS

rjfetz1;715434 said:


> Seems to me this clipper has everyone baffled no one can make up their mind.....
> 
> weather.com - 50% snow showers wed. nite/ thurs
> accuweather - last update on maps was Tuesday evening
> local weather - 3" along shore maybe 1" near ct/mass boarder
> national weather service - 3-5" near mass pike less by shore
> 
> how can alittle clipper be so hard to predict??


i 2nd that.

ch30 said 2"-4"
ch3 said dusting-2"

we'll know for sure within 24 hours


----------



## cfdeng7

NOAA is saying 3-6 for central CT but I have heard as low as 1 inch as well. Who knows, as long as we plow I don't really care.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Doesn't look like anything for around here. Hope you CT guys get some.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

thanks man! dont jinx us


----------



## chcav1218

im seeing 1-3, buts its gonna be cold so this stuff wont melt. I think I'll be able to talk people into letting me plow


----------



## ColliganLands

yea 1-3 and more down where i am
ill be out as of now but things can change


----------



## lawn king

*Bigtime downgrade!*

We have been downgraded to a dusting to an inch. The cape should get a plowable event. We will have to settle for a sanding run on this one, perhaps a scrape?


----------



## rjfetz1

Well, don't say I did'nt tell ya so.... notin but 147 flakes .. maybe 148, 150 tops. Suns coming up


----------



## wildbroncobilly

It just started here in south Plymouth:redbounce


----------



## Bostonyj7

Looks like a broom event for me


----------



## timmy1

NOAA says 3-5" here. Heavy at times.

More down on the coast.


----------



## linckeil

they are still saying 2-4" through 2 pm in the danbury area...


----------



## MAR4CARS

This storm is a joke but as i expected the weatermen were wrong


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Another Bust....


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Allens LawnCare;716578 said:


> Another Bust....


you got that right. we were lucky to see a dusting.


----------



## jt5019

about 1.5 inches in meriden had to salt my commercial accounts. Only a dusting in middletown


----------



## DocJohnson

I am starting a petition stating that weathermen should get paid from now on based on performance and accuracy. Who is on board!! :realmad:


----------



## MAR4CARS

DocJohnson;716883 said:


> I am starting a petition stating that weathermen should get paid from now on based on performance and accuracy. Who is on board!! :realmad:


I second the motion


----------



## ColliganLands

DocJohnson;716883 said:


> I am starting a petition stating that weathermen should get paid from now on based on performance and accuracy. Who is on board!! :realmad:


agreed
but last i heard the cape was gettinng 5 inches?


----------



## jimaug87

The storm tracked too far south for me then just sat on the cape. I expect pictures guys


----------



## lawn king

Not a single flake here! There looks to be something billable for us this weekend?


----------



## ColliganLands

yea saturday late night thru sunday and then another possible for monday
i got nothing here and i was literally waiting all day for it


----------



## mulcahy mowing

we talking anything over 4"? id really like a good 14-18 hours in the truck...


----------



## ColliganLands

im not sure yet ... necn says theyre early estimates are 5inches but they also said we were going to get 6 inches here today last night
id welcome the 18 hours as well
sitting home is begining to get to me


----------



## DocJohnson

Ya that last storm was funny, I checked the radar and it showed my area in dark blue for moderate snow and looking out the window of the house there was not a flake in the sky. I guess down cape they got some out of it, but only a dusting up to the bridges.


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i got nothing at all
sunday looks like it might be something right now but we'll see what happens


----------



## russ130

*Snow should arrive near dawn Sunday as our latest clipper storm moves in. The trend on our forecast charts and in the computer guidance is for the storm to be slower and a bit stronger. It will track right over New England before re-developing off the coast so this will be a direct hit this time. Snow will be light to moderate during the day but could become heavy for a time Sunday evening before the snow tapers to snow showers Sunday night and end sometime early Monday morning. Based on today's data, we should see at least 6" of powdery, snow just about everywhere.* This is off the wwlp web site.


----------



## DocJohnson

russ130;718271 said:


> *Snow should arrive near dawn Sunday as our latest clipper storm moves in. The trend on our forecast charts and in the computer guidance is for the storm to be slower and a bit stronger. It will track right over New England before re-developing off the coast so this will be a direct hit this time. Snow will be light to moderate during the day but could become heavy for a time Sunday evening before the snow tapers to snow showers Sunday night and end sometime early Monday morning. Based on today's data, we should see at least 6" of powdery, snow just about everywhere.* This is off the wwlp web site.


Yup, I even heard that it may mix with rain over the Cape. Funny how the weather can be 10 degree on one day and we can get rain 48 hours later.


----------



## russ130

Think its cold outside? 

THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 24
HOURS. APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO
AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/CARIBOU

***********************MINIMUM TEMPERATURES***********************

LOCATION \ MIN TEMPS 


MAINE

...AROOSTOOK COUNTY...
BIG BLACK RIVER -50 
NINEMILE BRIDGE -48 
ALLAGASH -47 
DICKEY -45 
LILLE -45 
MASARDIS -45 
CLAYTON LAKE -44 
GRAND ISLE -44 
OXBOW -43 
FORT KENT MILLS -41 
STOCKHOLM -41 
VAN BUREN -41 
EAGLE LAKE -40 
FORT KENT -40 
FOX BROOK -40 
PRESQUE ISLE -39 
LIMESTONE -38 
CARIBOU WFO -37 
MADAWASKA -37 
SHERMAN -37 
HOULTON -35 
LIMESTONE -35 
FRENCHVILLE -30 
ASHLAND -28 
KNOWLES CORNER -18 

Guess your not the only one


----------



## DocJohnson

russ130;718448 said:


> Think its cold outside?
> 
> THE FOLLOWING ARE UNOFFICIAL OBSERVATIONS TAKEN DURING THE PAST 24
> HOURS. APPRECIATION IS EXTENDED TO COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS...SKYWARN
> SPOTTERS AND MEDIA FOR THESE REPORTS. THIS SUMMARY IS ALSO
> AVAILABLE ON OUR HOME PAGE AT WEATHER.GOV/CARIBOU
> 
> ***********************MINIMUM TEMPERATURES***********************
> 
> LOCATION \ MIN TEMPS
> 
> MAINE
> 
> ...AROOSTOOK COUNTY...
> BIG BLACK RIVER -50
> NINEMILE BRIDGE -48
> ALLAGASH -47
> DICKEY -45
> LILLE -45
> MASARDIS -45
> CLAYTON LAKE -44
> GRAND ISLE -44
> OXBOW -43
> FORT KENT MILLS -41
> STOCKHOLM -41
> VAN BUREN -41
> EAGLE LAKE -40
> FORT KENT -40
> FOX BROOK -40
> PRESQUE ISLE -39
> LIMESTONE -38
> CARIBOU WFO -37
> MADAWASKA -37
> SHERMAN -37
> HOULTON -35
> LIMESTONE -35
> FRENCHVILLE -30
> ASHLAND -28
> KNOWLES CORNER -18
> 
> Guess your not the only one


Holy @#W# No rain up there!!


----------



## lawn king

Sundays forecast looks to be the real deal. 1-3" for us on the south shore, jackpot up north!


----------



## ColliganLands

6-8 i just saw for sunday


----------



## gwhunter

Not to hijack this thread but I live in Plainfield CT and I'm thinking of adding a 8.5 extreme v
and a poly caster (or the blizzard or western unit). What kind of money can I make doing this part time. I already have the truck and own a TLB I could use for stacking. Would 15k a season be realistic for part time small account? It seems there's alot of guys here plowing but not too many with sanders. So I was thinking of keeping it small and buying the plow and sander this spring in hopes for next year.

Matt


----------



## ERCKWD

Colligan where did you see 6-8, on tv or website?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Sunday is looking good so far and maybe another one on Monday!


----------



## 02powerstroke

gwhunter;718724 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but I live in Plainfield CT and I'm thinking of adding a 8.5 extreme v
> and a poly caster (or the blizzard or western unit). What kind of money can I make doing this part time. I already have the truck and own a TLB I could use for stacking. Would 15k a season be realistic for part time small account? It seems there's alot of guys here plowing but not too many with sanders. So I was thinking of keeping it small and buying the plow and sander this spring in hopes for next year.
> 
> Matt


you might get some answers if you take your questions over new to the industry section


----------



## 02powerstroke

Allens LawnCare;716578 said:


> Another Bust....






























Not for all of us! payup


----------



## russ130

*Now, I'm forecasting 2"-4" across western Massachusetts by 7 p.m. Some light snow showers may continue through the evening, but most accumulation will be over by 7 o'clock.*

It's getting downgraded so by the time it gets here it won't be a plowable event and we'll probably only get a dusting.


----------



## ColliganLands

great
the 6-8 was on channel 7 now its gone


----------



## MOWBIZZ

ColliganLands;719309 said:


> great
> the 6-8 was on channel 7 now its gone


6 inches north & west of 128 higher amounts in NH and Maine...Sleet line (right now) is around Boston and North shore...I hope it's at least a 3 incher! Won 't be in full swing til Sunday AM sometime...good luck! 
I've been watching/monitoring NECN Weather (New England Cable News) They seem pretty good...


----------



## russ130

This is looking a little better.


----------



## ColliganLands

what are they saying for the rest of us lol
that looks nice for you out there


----------



## russ130

In Boston I guess it would look like this though the 2 maps don't agree.


----------



## ColliganLands

ok
i hope thats more like what happens
national weather service is calling for 3-5 for my town so i hope theyre right


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Weather man russ*

Russ what is the Boston area getting.


----------



## fisher guy

hey russ i think u just became our new weather man.


----------



## ColliganLands

heres some forecasts 
NECN - no totals for sunday hmmmmm
Sunday...Snow Likely, with a change to rain possible for the Cape and Islands and Eastern MA by midday. Plowable snow possible for much of Northern & central New England. Snow Tapers off by Night. Highs ranging from the 10's to low 20s north & central, and 20s to low 30s south. Gusty winds from the southeast.

Sunday Night...Cloudy with lingering light snow North and snow/rain showers southeast.... Lows in 10's North & 20's South. Light & Variable winds.

Monday... Early mix of Snow...additional 1-2", mixing with rain at coast...Mostly cloudy afternoon. Highs mostly in the 20s and 30s, teens north.

WHDH - see russ's map above
Sunday
Periods of snow that mixes with and changes to rain along the coast. Highs in the lower 20s to lower 30s along the immediate coast. See SPECIAL map for snowfall forecast.

Sunday Night
Cloudy with some coastal snow & rain. An additional 1-3" of snow possible.

Monday
Martin Luther King, Jr. Day! Morning flurries gives way to mostly cloudy skies. Highs in the low 30s.

WBZ
Tonight - Cloudy. Snow likely...mainly after midnight. Snow accumulation around an inch. Near steady temperature around 17. South winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent
Sunday - Snow. Additional snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches. Highs in the lower 30s. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph...becoming south in the afternoon. Gusts up to 25 mph. Chance of snow near 100 percent.

Sunday Night - Cloudy. Snow likely...mainly in the evening. Additional snow accumulation around an inch possible. Not as cool with lows in the mid 20s. Southwest winds around 5 mph...becoming north around 5 mph after midnight. Chance of snow 70 percent.

AND A MAP FROM FOX25


----------



## Rotator911

Fox 25 is wrong with the Western part of Mass into NY. I just watched Albany NY news Ch 6,10 and13 and the most I seen is 2-4 and 3-5 in the Berkshires


----------



## daninline

the models are all over the place with this storm one run they go up then the next the totals go down.

Also Monday could turn out to be a plowable storm also. I would wait until 12 hours out to know more info


----------



## H20 Management

Well either way my plow is on and ready to go....In the meantime I will be at the bar waiting for the snow to get here..lol


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm ready to go. We'll have something to scrape tomorrow around here. I'll be up and ready. Time for bed.


----------



## ColliganLands

im ready as well
gonna get up around 4:30- 5:00 am if im not called yet have some coffee and wait
good luck and be safe everyone!


----------



## dutchman

1/2 inch sofar I guess no plowing again


----------



## Nolimit124

*snow!!!!!*

I'm North of Boston its looking pretty good right now i'm just waiting for the call. I didnt know if i should stay asleep or what so I decided to get up anyways.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Atleast 3 inches here already so much for 3-5.


----------



## dutchman

go plowing after allpayup


----------



## nhglock17

got 8 inches here in Milford new hampshire


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Just got home doing 5 hours ,resting up for another call laterpayup


----------



## fisher guy

taking a lil break got 6 inches here in Salisbury ma at 1130 still commin down hard


----------



## russ130

We got about 6" here in Springfield of nice light fluffy easy to move white stuff.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

There's still more coming tonight payup


----------



## sir spaniourd

i just came back after 14 hours plowing and 8" of snow. It is 11.30pm now and I just saw they are calling for an additional 3-5" by Monday morning here in the Salisbury/ Newburyport area. This is crazy!!!!


----------



## russ130

just got done we got about 2-3" more last night into this morning


----------



## Mysticlandscape

We got 5 inchs again over night just got back now.


----------



## Nolimit124

we got 5-6 more inches overnight just got back now started again at 3am after going to bed at 1130.....


----------



## timmy1

6 more here last night.


Uggggggg!


----------



## fisher guy

sir spaniourd;721539 said:


> i just came back after 14 hours plowing and 8" of snow. It is 11.30pm now and I just saw they are calling for an additional 3-5" by Monday morning here in the Salisbury/ Newburyport area. This is crazy!!!!


tell me about it man im in salisbury and our accounts were burried i just got home and i was so tired i didnt even plow my own driveway there has to be atleast 13 inches of snow there i just put it in 4wd and drove right on top of it screw it ill worry about it tommorow ive been up since 8am sunday


----------



## lawn king

We got a back to back hammering, 6" yesterday, 6" this morning. This puts us into overload on our commercial accounts. Site removal starts tomorrow night! payup:


----------



## sir spaniourd

just came back, long day from 8am until 6pm. 6" in most places. 14"total with both storms. Thankfully they were calling for 1'' last night. How can weatherman can be so wrong so often...


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got 7" yesterday and 5" last night into today. Great back to back storms, but two very long days.


----------



## lawn king

It looks like we have a 50/50 shot at moderate snow for wendsday 1 28 09 ?


----------



## BigDave12768

looks better than 50/50 unless your on Cape


----------



## ColliganLands

yea its looking pretty good right now
theyre all calling for a plowable event but not saying totals yet
a few say it could be a "significant" storm


----------



## DocJohnson

BigDave12768;730234 said:


> looks better than 50/50 unless your on Cape


Figures, let me guess, rain here! :realmad:


----------



## lawn king

Now they are talking about a plowable event friday 1 30 as well. Perhaps this dream winter is about to fire up again?


----------



## fisher guy

Shut up!!! dont jinx us lol j/p


----------



## Mysticlandscape

I am back at school and if it snows all the time I am gunna fail my classes cause you know plowing comes first...


----------



## fisher guy

lol whats going on mystic have seen u on in a while how u been?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Good good, finally had a weekend off so I went up north to go riding, back to school so I am busy all day every day again ..


----------



## ColliganLands

see this is why i dont go to school
cant spend money on something that i wont go to anytime i need to mow a lawn or plow snow


----------



## Mysticlandscape

If you were smart you would have someone take care of the work for you an just you be the boss, next year I am going to be taking a step out of the fields and into the office to handle everything. I wont be needed for day to day working activites. Atleast thats the plan.


----------



## ColliganLands

yea well once i get to that point i will do that
but right now i enjoy being out there and i have no motivation to go to school 
so the storm wednesday lol


----------



## BigDave12768

DocJohnson;730262 said:


> Figures, let me guess, rain here! :realmad:


Nah they changed it now Cape Is 6-10 also. At most you get a little sleet. But they showed all snow. Shopuld be a good one. All day affair. Us hourly guys should be looking at 15 at least


----------



## ColliganLands

so that means 20 lol
the town will keep us untill they cant anymore
good im liking this storm
and friday might be another one


----------



## ProEnterprises

ColliganLands;730711 said:


> see this is why i dont go to school
> cant spend money on something that i wont go to anytime i need to mow a lawn or plow snow


Yeah, we will see how much fun mowing and plowing is when you are old. I know how you feel, trust me, but you are making a mistake. If I have learned anything, it is to always have something to fall back on.

Mowing, plowing, all that is great while I am young and have energy, but, I don't want to be doing this **** in 50 years.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Mysticlandscape;730640 said:


> I am back at school and if it snows all the time I am gunna fail my classes cause you know plowing comes first...


Mystic: Are you full or part time in college? Where do you attend, and what is your major?

Just curious- I am full time at Saced Heart Univ. for English (for Secondary Education)


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ProEnterprises;730886 said:


> Mystic: Are you full or part time in college? Where do you attend, and what is your major?
> 
> Just curious- I am full time at Saced Heart Univ. for English (for Secondary Education)


Salem State College, Full time. Business Administration major. Management is my concentration.


----------



## lawnboyri1

As of 61m on 01/26/09 channels 10 and 12 in Rhode Island are saying snow starting around 4am or so on Wednesday 01/28/09 with an early guess of 5"-10" inches with another storm to follow on Friday


----------



## ColliganLands

OK just to clear it up
im taking this year and next to really get my business up and running then i plan to go back to school nights probably at first and get a degree in business and criminal justice
the storm wednesday i heard starting tuesday 9pm light flurries and 6-10 by the time its over


----------



## lawn king

6-10 is what they are saying for metro boston?


----------



## ColliganLands

im seeing pretty much 6-10 everywhere and then a possible change to mix late afternoon for southsore


----------



## timmy1

Accuweather says 1-2" tues night and 3-6" for wed here.


----------



## 02powerstroke

BigDave12768;730874 said:


> Nah they changed it now Cape Is 6-10 also. At most you get a little sleet. But they showed all snow. Shopuld be a good one. All day affair. Us hourly guys should be looking at 15 at least


10-4 on that one I hope for aleast 15 hrs at $60 an hour that would be nice.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

expecting around "10 here.

Bring it on we're do for one... been over a week.


----------



## fordpsd

Hopefully its a good one. i wouldnt mind a day off to make a some money


----------



## mikeyfff1011

puttin on the fisher tonight 5-8'' on the way in my part of ct tues into wed


----------



## mulcahy mowing

figure it's going to be snowing when i have traffic court wednesday at 10:30 WTF $%&#!

lets hope i make my court date.


----------



## ColliganLands

dont think you will be 
suppsoed to start early and we might get a foot of snow
what do you have court for?


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm ready for one. Seems like it might be a back to back situation with possibly another coming in on Friday!


----------



## fisher guy

cmon Wednesday I might not be totally ready and have just about no cutting edge but Tuesday im getting my push plates on and changing the fluid on my plow and im ready enough ill put a new edge on thurday if i have to. 
*crosses fingers* god i hope my plows ready


----------



## Mysticlandscape

mikeyfff1011;731643 said:


> puttin on the fisher tonight 5-8'' on the way in my part of ct tues into wed


your going to jinx us and if you do, ill be making a trip to CT


----------



## Mysticlandscape

fisher guy;731663 said:


> cmon Wednesday I might not be totally ready and have just about no cutting edge but Tuesday im getting my push plates on and changing the fluid on my plow and im ready enough ill put a new edge on thurday if i have to


did you pick up a blade?


----------



## DFLS

From the NWS: 

THIS
BRINGS 3 TO 6 INCHES ALONG MUCH OF THE COAST...5 TO 8 INCHES IN THE
INTERIOR COASTAL PLAIN AND 8 TO 10 INCHES NORTH AND WEST OF BOSTON-
PROVIDENCE. OUR PROJECTED TRACK OF THE STORM WOULD BRING THE HEAVIEST
SNOW ACROSS BRADLEY-SPRINGFIELD...WORCESTER...LAWRENCE.


----------



## fisher guy

Mysticlandscape;731668 said:


> did you pick up a blade?


yezir i picked up a fisher 8 ft hd MM2 in really good condition and push plates and wiring for the truck for 500 extra so all together 2300


----------



## Mysticlandscape

fisher guy;731676 said:


> yezir i picked up a fisher 8 ft hd MM2 in really good condition and push plates and wiring for the truck for 500 extra so all together 2300


Make that back in a storm.


----------



## ColliganLands

fisher guy;731676 said:


> yezir i picked up a fisher 8 ft hd MM2 in really good condition and push plates and wiring for the truck for 500 extra so all together 2300


i can get an edge for 100 bucks 1/2inch but youd have to get to braintree to get it


----------



## 10elawncare

3" - 5" along the coast.....


----------



## Craaaig

Mysticlandscape;730640 said:


> I am back at school and if it snows all the time I am gunna fail my classes cause you know plowing comes first...


I'm the same way, and some people who I go to school with just don't get it.:salute:


----------



## fisher guy

ColliganLands;731725 said:


> i can get an edge for 100 bucks 1/2inch but youd have to get to braintree to get it


hey kyle where at in braintree? ill have some time to kill tommorow afternoon i can pick up edge up here for 136.50 w/bolts right here in seabrook NH


----------



## ColliganLands

it would be at quirk jeep once my dad can get it from the fisher dealer


----------



## fisher guy

its a lil far from me ill just go up to seabrook and pick one up its in spitting distance from me but thanx for the offer man


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow

I'm ready, 6 to 12 inches for Wed 1/28. Just installed a new 3/8 x 6" cutting blade and a 3/8 x 6" back drag blade on Friday. Move some serious snow. Hope you all get everything needed to push some white and pocket some green. One of my customers has a spare plate on the dinner table waiting.


----------



## ColliganLands

yea no problem im getting 2 for myself so i figured id throw it out there
for 100 bucks i cant pass it up


----------



## fisher guy

i dont blame u buddy i would 2 hey how much is fisher fluid by the quart on average right now im running tranny fluid just so i could get the plow home but i plan on changing it out tommorow before the storm plus get a couple bottle to carry around


----------



## CAT420

i think its like 30$ a gallon im not sure to sure though


----------



## fisher guy

i wouldn't pass that up either lol just a lil far me to drive hey really quick how much is it on average for a quart of fisher fluid right now im running tranny fluid just so i could get the plow home i planning on changing it tommorow and i wanna carry a few bottle just in case


----------



## fisher guy

woops sorry didnt see that


----------



## CAT420

fisher guy;731800 said:


> woops sorry didnt see that


lol i was like i just told him and hes asking again  should be around that price..i dont know if it comes in quarts?


----------



## fisher guy

lol yeah i accident hit the page before i didnt know i started a new page and yeah i just found out its in quarts something like $8 a quart


----------



## fordpsd

Yea i think i paid $8 a quart at the beginning of the year


----------



## Nolimit124

hey anyone know how much the Newport RI area is supposed to get of snow on wensday? I live down in RI and I have to plow up in MA I want to make sure RI is getting alot so my college classes get cancelled.


----------



## ColliganLands

ri is 4-8 i think
fluid is 8-10 per qt or 30-35 a gallon


----------



## Enzo

Here in Ct they are saying 3-6 for most areas but up north maybe 6-12 so who the heck knows


----------



## fisher guy

went down from 9-12" here to 5-9"grrr but hey at least its something


----------



## ColliganLands

5-9 is still good and the track means i will be out all day long!


----------



## 02powerstroke

GOD [email protected]#@!## IT well looks like 1-2 here YAY :realmad:


----------



## ColliganLands

yea theyre down grading everything
how do you go from 12inches to 1-2 seriously
now were at the low end of 4-9 and possibly lower from rain mixing in


----------



## 02powerstroke

fox 25 boston said 1-2


----------



## CAT420

I dont even watch the weather anymore, when i get called i go out they have not been right in 5 years


----------



## fisher guy

looks like were beack in the 6-10 range woot woot


----------



## Allens LawnCare

fisher guy;731786 said:


> i dont blame u buddy i would 2 hey how much is fisher fluid by the quart on average right now im running tranny fluid just so i could get the plow home but i plan on changing it out tommorow before the storm plus get a couple bottle to carry around


Per a fisher rep the only diffrence between the Fisher fluid and ATF is the dye they add. ATF is the exact same thing


----------



## BigDave12768

Allens LawnCare;732757 said:


> Per a fisher rep the only diffrence between the Fisher fluid and ATF is the dye they add. ATF is the exact same thing


I have never heard that one. Almost ever fisher place says try not to ix them


----------



## ColliganLands

BigDave12768;732778 said:


> I have never heard that one. Almost ever fisher place says try not to ix them


must have missed that one aswell everyone tells me not to put anything but the blue fluid in the mm2 insta-act pump
my area is 5-9 and its supposed to change to all rain here at some point


----------



## 10elawncare

2-5" Changing to sleet and then all rain by midnight wednesday. :realmad: its gonna be a mess again.


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Would you pay more for Fisher if ATF was the same and cheaper.....you shouldn't mix but it won't hurt it


----------



## fisher guy

storms commin guys i wish everyone good luck and a safe trip out and hope everyone makes lots of cash i'll be joining a lil late in the game cuz my mechanic just about screwed me my truck is going the shop for the push plates to be installed at 7 AM hopefully he'll be done soon enough so i can atleast get a few good pushes everyone wish me luck good thing i dont have my own accounts yet i would be f**ked


----------



## ColliganLands

mike good luck out there
hopefully the new plow works out for you


----------



## DeereFarmer

Good luck everyone. It'll be plowable no matter what.


----------



## fisher guy

thanx kyle right back at cha i think for now on im going to a dealer my mechanic just isnt as reliable as i thought he was suppose to come by and put em on at 9 this morning he didnt show til 3PM!!!! went under the truck said he had to go home and get some diagrams and next thing i know he called me and said hey its an all day job drop the truck off about 7am and we'll try to get u going sheesh what next lol


----------



## ColliganLands

all day job.... umm no
maybe an hour youre just drilling the holes and bolting them on no big thing
just saw the weather now theyre only calling for 3-5 for me kinda disappointing from yesterday


----------



## fisher guy

well he said hes gotta take the bumper off the some plate for the air bags and a bunch of stuff knowing him he'll get it done in about 4 hours all i know is he better be ready to work at 7 am or im going to be pissed hes a real good mechanic can fix anything u bring to him but the only problem is getting him motivated


----------



## ColliganLands

haha yup i know that feeling many of the guys my dad works with are like that
take the bumper off is easy 
either way good luck out there and lets just hope they dont down grade it again
any word on if fridays storm is still going to happen?


----------



## Nolimit124

*fisher plow install*

hey guys there is a place called buckys or something in RI about an hour from woburn, ma. They install fisher plows liek 24 hours a day i'm pretty sure they are opening at midnight tonight because of the storm. The guy always has add on craigslist RI so look there for a num
berRon @ 401-474-5330

On Site Truck Repair has expanded by purchasing Bucky's (of Cranston,@Park ave) remaining inventory of Fisher Plows, Parts, and Accessories!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~**********OPEN 24 HOURS DURING EVERY SNOW STORM**********~~~~~~~~~~~

• Complete Truck Repair Facility that specializes in Fisher Plows, PARTS, Sanders, and Repairs.
• Lights, Pistons, Cutting Edges, Wiring Harness, Repair Harness, springs, Pins, Under Carriages Filters, etc...
• I make Hydraulic Hoses.

************Homesteader, X-Blade, HD, Extreme V************

You Name It, We Got IT!

I am a Fisher Factory Certified Trained Technician!!!!

Professional Installation or Removal!

~Buy a Plow For Your Truck From a Truck Repair Shop, IT JUST MAKES SENSE!!!~
~Also Have Truck Parts and a Machine Shop ON HAND!~

Family Owned and Operated

Don't Be Let Down During Any Storm!

Come Check Me Out

good luck!!!!!!!!!Have fun plowing guys looking liek we should be out at 730-8Am


----------



## Nolimit124

*fisher plow install*

hey guys there is a place called buckys or something in RI about an hour from woburn, ma. They install fisher plows liek 24 hours a day i'm pretty sure they are opening at midnight tonight because of the storm. The guy always has add on craigslist RI so look there for a num
berRon @ 401-474-5330

On Site Truck Repair has expanded by purchasing Bucky's (of Cranston,@Park ave) remaining inventory of Fisher Plows, Parts, and Accessories!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~**********OPEN 24 HOURS DURING EVERY SNOW STORM**********~~~~~~~~~~~

• Complete Truck Repair Facility that specializes in Fisher Plows, PARTS, Sanders, and Repairs.
• Lights, Pistons, Cutting Edges, Wiring Harness, Repair Harness, springs, Pins, Under Carriages Filters, etc...
• I make Hydraulic Hoses.

************Homesteader, X-Blade, HD, Extreme V************

You Name It, We Got IT!

I am a Fisher Factory Certified Trained Technician!!!!

Professional Installation or Removal!

~Buy a Plow For Your Truck From a Truck Repair Shop, IT JUST MAKES SENSE!!!~
~Also Have Truck Parts and a Machine Shop ON HAND!~

Family Owned and Operated

Don't Be Let Down During Any Storm!

Come Check Me Out

good luck!!!!!!!!!Have fun plowing guys looking liek we should be out at 730-8Am


----------



## fisher guy

hey no limit how much to put a set of push plates i bring everything


----------



## fisher guy

according to my fox im right on the line for 8-12 but on whdh i might get 5-8


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Yesterday When we were getting ready for the strom I was Freezing my a s s off so I think its gunna be hard to get it to change to rain... but from experience I know it does happen but I hope those fools are wrong. My classes got cancelled so I am ready for another 15 hr storm bring it on.


----------



## KubotaJr

And yet my classes still arnt cancelled!


----------



## ColliganLands

just go its barely even snowing
and im not sure its gonna pick up


----------



## KubotaJr

Its picking up now.


----------



## CAT420

i probably wont even get called out today the town has already dumped there whole salt supply on the roads, so much for a money maker..


----------



## Nolimit124

*fisher plow install*

yeah i cant remember how much it would cost to get it done, but I would just give them a call to see if you havent gotten it done already.


----------



## ColliganLands

CAT420;734075 said:


> i probably wont even get called out today the town has already dumped there whole salt supply on the roads, so much for a money maker..


i think you will
its coming down pretty good now
and they wonder why they run out of salt and money lol


----------



## CAT420

ColliganLands;734089 said:


> i think you will
> its coming down pretty good now
> and they wonder why they run out of salt and money lol


i know did you see the ad about franklins snow budget in the paper the numbers were crazy and bellingham is twice as bad, lol well we were over snow budget in the first storm after all, but it is comming down good now, good luck


----------



## ColliganLands

good luck to you as well
i didnt see it but if theyre over they should probably just give up since they suck so bad
i had to redo all the intersections on my street just so 2 cars could through like theyre supposed to


----------



## BigDave12768

This storm Sucked!!!! 3.5 hours plowing and no Driveways becuase most want to play the wash away factor. I hope they all fall on there ass when it ices over tonight


----------



## ColliganLands

yea i got 6 hours and a couple driveways
no good


----------



## DocJohnson

Yeah, well I got 0 hours and I will raise you 0 driveways!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

ColliganLands;734537 said:


> yea i got 6 hours and a couple driveways
> no good


you guys looking for any new drivers on your route?

i got 3 hours..... im about to jump ship


----------



## ColliganLands

you could give them a call and find out
im not too sure
3 hrs what are they just not calling you out?


----------



## mulcahy mowing

no they dumped salt for a while then they called us out to scrape up the slush. awful...


----------



## fordpsd

Yea this stormed sucked didnt get called out from the city but did a few residentials and a couple parking lots. it sucks when it rains after snow makes for a messy day and clean up


----------



## DuramaxPlow

That storm started off real nice turned to rain and every thing is a mess. I plowed all my regular driveways, But i had to drive from hudson to lancaster and back for one free driveway, the roads are all very flooded, it was a hell ride could barley see anything. its gunna be a mess if every thing freezes.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

DuramaxPlow;734782 said:


> That storm started off real nice turned to rain and every thing is a mess. I plowed all my regular driveways, But i had to drive from hudson to lancaster and back for one free driveway, the roads are all very flooded, it was a hell ride could barley see anything. its gunna be a mess if every thing freezes.


its supposed to freeze up around 5am.....going to be a messy commute in the morning


----------



## CAT420

i was just out and its really icey already and my truck is making awful noises!!!! what a messy storm


----------



## ColliganLands

yea its a complete mess
all the roads around me are flooded ... kinda fun going through with the plow and shooting the water everywhere
slid down a hill on my street plow went into the bank..good thing it was there and not my bumper


----------



## Bostonyj7

I plow for Lynn, and never got the call. I plowed my personal accounts and called it a night. 

Snow feels like it doubles in weight when it rains on it. Have a bit aof trouble, pushing full bades up the hill for the first pass in the drives.

Starting to have trouble finding places to put the snow. Need some to melt off soon

C-


----------



## Mysticlandscape

That was fun...


----------



## timmy1

I was out for 16 hrs. Lots of slush scraping and sanding.

I'm getting out my spandex in the morning for a luge run down the driveways of the people who are too cheap to have it plowed.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i did everyone today we had 5 or 6 inches i was out at 7:30


----------



## fisher guy

just got done at 1 am i didnt get started till almost 630 what a mess all i did was plow heavy ass slush it sucked but hey ill take what i can get truck did good plow did good going out sanding at 4 this morning everything out here is flooded so much for a good storm


----------



## Allens LawnCare

I plowed my 27 Regular driveways, it was a mess, 5 inches of snow covered by too much rain.....you try and get a jump on it but by the end it $ucked


----------



## timmy1

Just got in from sanding all morning.

It was one of those storms where if you waited to plow until _after_ it stopped raining, you were better off because it prevents the sleet and ice from sticking to the ground.


----------



## 10elawncare

timmy1;735490 said:


> Just got in from sanding all morning.
> 
> It was one of those storms where if you waited to plow until _after_ it stopped raining, you were better off because it prevents the sleet and ice from sticking to the ground.


except underneath all that snow... was ice! lol. Such a messy storm. Thankfully we only had freezing rain for an hour or less than straight rain. Went out and salted a few driveways this morning and hopefully the sun will take care of the rest.


----------



## DeereFarmer

What a mess. We got about 7" here, then ice, then rain, followed by a nice freeze. At rush hour, the roads were about 2" of ice. I have never seen them so bad around here. Accidents on every turn. Luckily I didn't break anything last night. Looks like we will be finally getting a good melt down next week. I need some of these piles to melt.


----------



## lawn king

We got about 4.5" before the change, pushed slush around for 4 hours and went out for an early morning sanding run. Money in the bank!


----------



## Oshkosh

*About 82" so far this season,Mount Washington Valley*

Article in local paper;

Valley snowfall total ahead of last year's pace 
Bergeron says latest storm brought snowfall total to 81.9 inches
Tom Eastman

CONWAY-Light, powdery - and abundant. That's been the snow story so far this winter in Mount Washington Valley.
A storm this past Wednesday's storm dropped an additional 12.2 inches of powder at local cooperative weather observer Ed Bergeron's snow stake off West Side Road, bringing the total as of Jan. 29 to 81.9 inches of snow since November.
That's 24.4 inches above the total of 57.5 inches that the area had received as of the same time last year - a year that went on to see 146.7 inches fall, making it the second snowiest winter in 49 years of record-keeping. The snowiest was 1968-69, with a total of 163.5 inches.
"The total on the ground is 32 inches, which is 3 inches more than last year at this time," said Bergeron Thursday, a sunny day when he could see the trails of Cranmore Mountain Resort beckoning in the distance from his North Conway office at HEB Engineers. Bergeron, an avid skier, had to work, but many power enthusiasts took to the region's ski touring and alpine trails.
Bergeron confirmed what rooftop shovelers had already noticed this winter: Without accompanying rain, this year's storms have left light powder that has been easier on roofs and easier on shovelers' backs.
"This winter has very definitely been averaging 2 or 3 degrees colder than average for January, and that has translated into some very dry snow as the storms so far have not had the rain that we often also get," said Bergeron.
The monthly comparisons so far show that 7.5 inches of snow fell in November 2008 compared to 1.7 the previous November. A total of 35.7 inches were recorded in December 2008 compared to 30.8 in December 2007. The January total so far this year as of Jan. 29 was 38.7 inches, compared to 25 in 2007.
Past may be prologue, snow lovers hope: Last February, 54.2 inches fell; and 22.2 inches were recorded in March.
"We've got plenty of winter left," said Bergeron, saying that skiers love it - and non-winter lovers just grin and bear it (and shovel).
Mike Finnegan of the Mount Washington Observatory said the summit received 12.2 inches from Wednesday's storm. The summit received a peak gust from the west of 114 mph at 1:29 a.m. Thursday. 
"I had some issues up here, so I didn't get to get out there today on my board, which is too bad, because the wind is light at 20 mph and it's about 4 degrees, so pretty nice," said Finnegan.


----------



## lawn king

Forecasters calling for a small (plowable) event for us tuesday night 2/3/09. Ya baby! Keep em comming! payup payup payup


----------



## ColliganLands

tuesdays looking good (snow) or bad (rain or snow mix) depending on who you listen to
channel 7 right now says it could be a major snow event


----------



## WingPlow

everything i've seen and read is trending back to all snow for the northeast corridor


----------



## ERCKWD

Hoping for the best, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## FordFisherman

Gotta think that with the pattern this season we will get some snow out of this storm. I try not to watch the weather too close until about 24 hrs out. They can't predict with any accuracy till then.


----------



## Craaaig

what are they saying for a relative start time?


----------



## redsoxfan

*tuesday*

everyone saying that it is going to be a weak storm maybe 2-4inches


----------



## fisher guy

i wouldn't even worry about it until 24hrs before the storm they never get it right so it aint even worth it to watch but then again what would we gripe about on here lol. So ill just say this i need a nice sized storm to pay off my plow so i also say MOTHER NATURE BRING IT THE F**K ON!!!! AND I DONT WANT THAT PUNY RAIN OR WINTRY MIX **** I WANT THE LIL WHITE "$" SIGNS FALLING FROM THE SKY FALLING AT ABOUT 3" AN HOUR FOR 2 DAYS


----------



## Acmemechanic

WingPlow;738004 said:


> everything i've seen and read is trending back to all snow for the northeast corridor


I Had to run to West Virginia Because My Sister Had Suffered That Ice Storm and was left with NO Power On Her Farm and I Had a Generator That was needed.Well Halfway Thru My Day she Called Back To tell Me 2 150' tall Red Oaks Came down With the Ice. One Right on the House and Would I be Kind Enough to Bring along My Chainsaws as well.Well As I am Cutting Those Trees About 5 or 6' of Snow Falls.Nobodys Got a Plow.A Few Farm Tractors and Backhoes Is all That They Have to Do The Commercial Lots and Driveways.Not a Sander to be Seen.If I would have loaded a Sander and Hung My Blade I might not of Had to work all Summer.6" to 8" with GLARE ICE under it and Not a Ice Control Truck To Be Seen.Now I gotta Ride Back The 15 Hours and be Ready to Do My Accounts.Woo Hoo Bring it On Plowing Snow is The Closest Thing To Printing $$$ I Know.payuppayup


----------



## lawn king

At this point it looks to be a slow moving (all day) 3-5 inch deal for us boston south. The weather geeks are saying this storm could hammer us if it tracks just right.


----------



## timmy1

From our weather buddies...


Monday night through wednesday...
The models continue to struggle and flip flop on a potential storm
system for southern new england. They are having a tough time
figuring out how much trough amplification will occur with northern
stream energy. They also are not sure on which piece of energy they
want to capture and how close to the coast the system will track.

There is no point in going into specific details of each
model...since most have not shown much consistency and have been
very unstable from run to run. The only thing we can say is that
since the models got away from the inland bomb scenario...the ecmwf
has been the most consistent and stable with a less amplified
solution and a further east track. The ecmwf has been far superior
in most of these situations the last few years...so until we see it
go for a major winter storm we will keep the forecast on the more
conservative side. However...the 00z ecmwf model did trend a bit
further west from its last few runs...so this will have to be
closely watched.

All in all...the american models and their ensembles are closer to
the coast/stronger and have a much bigger impact than the international
models. Like we said before...we will lean towards the ecmwf
solution based on its track record...but also will take into account
some of the american models into our forecast. Regardless...all the
models do have a classic inverted trough setup...so we feel that we
will get at least some snow pulled back into the region.
Therefore...right now we feel the best forecast is for a light to
moderate snowfall across much of the region sometime late monday
night into early wednesday. This is not set in stone though and
since the models have been so unstable the last few days...we do not
want to rule anything out. This includes the more intense american
model solutions which would bring a significant snowfall to much of
the region.

One of the interesting things about this forecast is the american
models are clustered on one side with the international models on
the opposite side. The american models have better resolution...but
that does not mean they are correct. We will just have to wait and
see how things pan out and hope they come into better agreement over
the next 24 hours. Right now we will lean towards the ecmwf...but
keep all options open.

Will run with chance pops monday night...and likely pops tuesday
and tuesday night. Will probably hold onto some chance pops on
wednesday morning with upper level trough still to our west. If the
models come into better agreement...later shifts will want to
upgrade to categorical pops. Even though we think we will at least
get some precipitation...the models are also struggling with timing
so will keep things in the likely range.

As for precipitation type...think it will be mainly snow over most
of the region. However...southeast of the i-95 corridor there will
likely be some boundary layer issues at times resulting in some
liquid precipitation. If the deeper further west solutions
verify...boundary layer issues could push even further northwest.
This further complicates an already extremely challenging forecast!

Regardless of what happens some very cold air will likely move into
the region on wednesday behind the departing storm system.
Depending on just how intense the storm becomes will determine just
how cold it gets...but temperatures will likely be significantly
below normal.


----------



## Snowjam

*weather buddies*

So, where did you find this info? I have been trying to find something better than the NWS forecast that EVERY site uses.:angry:


----------



## mulcahy mowing

radio this morning was saying 6-12"


----------



## ColliganLands

mulcahy mowing;739037 said:


> radio this morning was saying 6-12"


that would be nice even better if it falls slowly
more hours = more $$$


----------



## DeereFarmer

Not looking so hot here now. 1-2" possible, maybe just showers. We'll have to see what the guessers are saying tomorrow.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

they still have no idea what gonna happen here in ct


----------



## 02powerstroke

Looks like we might get the most down on the cape for once :bluebounc


----------



## ColliganLands

i just saw plowable snow for most of south eastern MA on Necn
lets hope theyre right


----------



## 10elawncare

1-3" ..............so much for that 12"+


----------



## jt5019

As long as we get 3 i still have to plow everyone, ill take that over 12


----------



## FteNelson

From WHDH channel 7 news


Tuesday

Lots of uncertainty...BUT...snow showers are likely all day. The best area for accumulation will be across southeastern MA, with 3-6" of snow possible. The rest of the area might just see an inch or so. KEEP IN MIND: If the storm tracks west by just a hundred miles, snowfall totals would be higher...that's what we're watching.


----------



## sir spaniourd

From Accuweather: 
http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness

It's a Shame that Some People Act Nasty Over a Storm

I had a chance to read through the hundreds of e-mails and comments and it saddens me to see so many threats and hatred by people over a snowstorm. So the forecast went bad and went bad for many reasons, some of which still baffle me today. But to have people e-mail me with the garbage that I have read really is not right at all. Quite honestly, it scares me to even post any more, and I really don't want to post any more given the shameful comments I have received. Therefore, I am taking a break from blogging about the weather.


----------



## fisher guy

well whatever we get im ready took the cutting edge off and im gonna let the base angle wear down a lil fixed my connection problems so im all set hopefully nothing happens *crosses fingers*


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks like an inch here. I'll be ready for whatever comes.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Just turned to snow on the Cape temps starting to drop Here we go:redbounce


----------



## Luppy

No precip of any kind here yet......


----------



## dan6399

Just started here in Kingston, Ma looks liek we could be getting around 6" from what Ive heard.


----------



## ColliganLands

dan6399;741333 said:


> Just started here in Kingston, Ma looks liek we could be getting around 6" from what Ive heard.


good to hear it started somewhere still nothing here
i saw 6+ for the cape area adn 4-6 for my area so we'll see what happens


----------



## lawn king

Nothing here in abington yet, Its gonna be much colder tonight.4- 6 for us when all is said & done. I hope it takes all day to start, night plowing is so much better for us (all commercial).


----------



## ColliganLands

yup thats true even on the roads minimal morons instead of tons of them


----------



## Dubliner

Got a dusting last night, looks like 1 to 3 here tonjght, and I agree night plowing is tit.


----------



## ColliganLands

well just went from nothing to pretty decent windblown snow here in about 5 minutes
time to get myself ready i guess
good luck to everyone today and be safe!


----------



## dan6399

Its coming down pretty hard and its pretty windy as well. Seems really wet. Needs to get a little colder.

-Dan


----------



## fisher guy

still nothing here just alot of howling wind


----------



## ColliganLands

it will be there soon i bet
its already sticking to the roads here 
time to wait for the call


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Been snowing a pretty steady light flurry since about 6 this morning here in Pembroke but there's still less then 0.5" accumulated. The road is still wet so I assume that they pre-treated overnight. WHDH's accumulation map has been updated to 5-8" for much of the South Shore. I guess I can get some other things done until Norwell calls me in, probably later this afternoon or evening.


----------



## 10elawncare

Just started here maybe an hour ago. Snow is falling sideways with all the wind. I've seen anywhere from 1-6 by tomorrow morning. Ground is still too warm it was 48 here yesterday.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Check out this map I just found on the NWS site!

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## ColliganLands

puts me in 5inches or more area
now im just waiting on my call!


----------



## fisher guy

NOOOO!!!!! 2.6 inches what am i suppose to do with that one driveway lol


----------



## 10elawncare

looks like we're not gonna get much. nothing is even sticking to the roads. only place snow has stuck is on the wooden stairs in back and the piles of snow. It's been all over the place with the forecast, now they are calling for a coating - 2".... Noon it was 3-5". If anyone goes out be safe!


----------



## 02powerstroke

just got the call talk to you guys later


----------



## ColliganLands

good luck and be safe out there
hopefully my call comes soon or im going to start plowing my own street


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Doubt the city subs here will get called out. Streets are water here.


----------



## dan6399

Looks like Im getting 6. Lcuky me.


----------



## BigDave12768

wasnt it suppose to snow today?


----------



## cfdeng7

Looks like 3-5 for central CT. Its been snowing sideways all afternoon. We have about an inch on the side roads. I am headed out now to the commercials. Looks like it will be an easy night push. Good luck to everyone tonight. Be safe.


----------



## fisher guy

according to whdh.com 1-3" for my area :realmad: they said i was gonna get 3-5" :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Mysticlandscape

were at 3 1/2 an counting


----------



## fisher guy

were just now getting 2 inches


----------



## ColliganLands

right around 4 here supposed to get 7-8 now


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ColliganLands;742114 said:


> right around 4 here supposed to get 7-8 now


Why arent you plowing slacker


----------



## ColliganLands

they didnt call yet
i plowed my drives now eating and waiting
be safe out there if and when you go out


----------



## 10elawncare

just about finished here, under 2" going to clean up some stairs, everything that melted froze over so its a mess under the snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Got about 1" here and stopping, so no plowing for me. Just enough to make the roads a mess and all the idiots on the road sliding all over the place.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

was out for 5 hours...till i blew out my u joints again....


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Pro about 4 1/2, heading out now.


----------



## ColliganLands

all area towns are out and MA highway cant be much longer now


----------



## BigDave12768

mulcahy mowing;742335 said:



> was out for 5 hours...till i blew out my u joints again....


Again? This is a regular thing for you


----------



## BigDave12768

I got 4 hours in and got another 3 to go. gota go back and rescrape at 3am


----------



## ColliganLands

BS lol
im still sitting here watching them go by on the streets 
gonna give it a few more hours then im going to bed


----------



## 02powerstroke

ColliganLands;742419 said:


> BS lol
> im still sitting here watching them go by on the streets
> gonna give it a few more hours then im going to bed


what they loose your number?


----------



## ColliganLands

i have no idea im thinking about calling them but im not sure about that
town of franklin is going by as we speak wrentham i would assume has to be out by now


----------



## 02powerstroke

yeah I got called out at 3:30 and got done at 9:30 and just got done with my private lot and familys driveways.


----------



## ColliganLands

yea still nothing guess ill go to bed screw it


----------



## chcav1218

yeh i just finished up and i didnt see any contractors on the road in my town either, just DPW


----------



## BigDave12768

Its called over Budget already. The salt was able to burn down the first 2 inches with the warm pavement. After that it really never got going. its now a money thing with town and state. State didnt start calling till real late. And didnt call everyone


----------



## CAT420

I got called out at around 7, but only 6 of us got called for the town contractors, 5.5 hours works for me


----------



## Dubliner

I had to plow the post office this morning with maybe a half inch of snow, felt a little foolish but they wrote up the contract, get paid for every 2 inches.


----------



## fisher guy

just got 10 hours in 2 of them actually plowing did my 2 drives made 30 on one and 50 on the other and 2 condos per hourly rate and then the rest sanding we went out twice cuz my boss called it to early we ended up getting another inch of snow so good for me bad for him lol who would of thought that last lil band would of caused so much havoc (colin aka merrimack mill) lol now as i type this i just got called back to do clean ups wait till my boss my bill for this week lol


----------



## Luppy

Was nice to plow at night for a change. Got everyone cleaned out
for the most part by 11:45 pm last night. Going back
out now to do some minor cleanups. This keeps up we will all
need to hire folks to help count the $$.


----------



## lawn king

It took forever for 5.5" to fall here! Followed up with a sanding run early this morning. Money in the bank! payup


----------



## wooddan

*warm up?*

When the next chance for snow I havent heard anything yet.:realmad:


----------



## fisher guy

a small chance for sometime next week


----------



## ColliganLands

dont know ive seen 50 by sunday then going back to mid 30's for tuesday no snow or rain that i saw


----------



## dan6399

I was out from 7:30 till 12:30 last night hourly then did my residential drives. Didnt get back till 3:00 then got a call at 6:00 to plow hourly again. Not bad. It was a nice little storm.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Somehow managed to get in 11 hours for the town. The snow kept redeveloping and accumulating (slowly) so they kept us all night. Did a final scrape on our routes and then the sanders went out at 5am. Slept all day today.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

i have been hearing that its possible we may get some blockbuster storms this month or next month here in southern new england has anyone else hear this? if so where did you hear it?.... but i will have to wait and see if it comes cause we dont get that lucky alot here in ct ive learned that over the years


----------



## BigDave12768

Every season we get a storm of the year. we have to hear about it for days before and day after. we just havent got it yet. But there is a chance


----------



## lawn king

I think we will see a couple more plowable events here in south east mass. Looking at 3 days in the 40's this coming week? The days are getting longer & will get warmer from here.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

its been a good year

mother nature owes me nothing its all a bonus from here


----------



## mikeyfff1011

yea i agree its been a real good winter here but i wouldnt mind ending it with a blockbuster


----------



## fisher guy

im with mikey hopefully it ends in a blockbuster so i can pay off my plow and ill be happy


----------



## ColliganLands

hopefully 1 little storm and then a blockbuster since i missed out on tuesday lol
it has been good but some more wont hurt it


----------



## fisher guy

oh i agree the more the better lol but one blockbuster would pay the plow off after i say let it snow cuz itll be all money in the bank and then i can go on my vacation to florida for a few months


----------



## BigDave12768

Major storm for Wensday!!!! will go 3 days!!!! WOOT


----------



## ColliganLands

hahaha supposed to rain wednesday lol
accuweathers 15 day says snow for monday feb 16 but im not going toplan it since its a ways off


----------



## fisher guy

lol whered u hear that?


----------



## fisher guy

Wednesday nice and clear


----------



## BigDave12768

NECN at 4:51 posted it He showed the Huge storm in Calli and it will be here Tuesday night going through to Thursday


----------



## fisher guy

u mind giving me a link to that i just looked on the site and i see nothing


----------



## mikeyfff1011

what? its gonna be sunny all week here and get into the 40's


----------



## BigDave12768

Here it is. Even on west coast they didnt think it would have tons of mositure. So local weather reports havent updated

http://www.10news.com/weather/index.html


----------



## dan6399

That would be nice.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Let some of these piles melt down and I'm ready for another round or two.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Snow free week*

Sounds like its going to be a snow free week ahead I think this might be the first week it wont snow all winter.


----------



## fisher guy

u know what that means spring is right around the corner dont u hate it


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Spring is coming SLowly*

Hope spring comes as slow as possible need a few good more storms. I hope February doesn't back fire on us.


----------



## FordFisherman

Its supposed to turn cold and stormy in the next few weeks. We'll see....


----------



## WingPlow

wow to hear some of you guys talk, you'd think it was the middle of april...

we still got 2 months at least of winter to go boys, the northeasts biggest storms have been in feb and march


----------



## fisher guy

yeah but the fact i can go outside in a tshirt for the next 2 days tells me otherwise i hope to god that we get a few more nice sized storms soon im still trying to payy off a few thing and im so close with my sub rate but a tad farther with my regular supervisor rate


----------



## mikeyfff1011

i agree at least 4 or 5 more average size storms and one 12''+ storm would be a great ending for me


----------



## BigDave12768

That all rain storm is now at a mix on the Thursday. And they are watching track


----------



## fisher guy

Maybe it will turn out like the last storm not much but better then nothing


----------



## ColliganLands

fisher guy;746995 said:


> Maybe it will turn out like the last storm not much but better then nothing


rather have rain or nothing then another one of those


----------



## fisher guy

oh sorry i forgot kyle about what happend last time to u


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*what happen kyle*

what happen last time kyle.


----------



## ColliganLands

didnt get to go out at all
so id rather have a bigger storm or just rain and not get to sit home and watch it snow and see every other town around me go out


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Do Commerical plowing*

Kyle;e
Do commercial plowing.


----------



## Nascar24

Just a February Thaw, , we still have a good six weeks of potential storms.


----------



## ColliganLands

SNOWANDICEMAN;747141 said:


> Kyle;e
> Do commercial plowing.


i will next year this year it was the town or my 5 resi accounts.
next year i want 2 trucks 1 on with the town and 1 on commercial lots

im hoping this thaw goes away soon


----------



## fisher guy

that makes 2 of us


----------



## lawn king

Forecast for the next 7 days is very quiet. I hope this february doe's not close out like last year.


----------



## PORTER 05

ya im thinking thats it...please just 3 more!


----------



## 10elawncare

It's been a great winter... I just need it to snow about 50 more times so I won't have to work my arse of this summer! or work at all......


----------



## DFLS

WingPlow;746297 said:


> wow to hear some of you guys talk, you'd think it was the middle of april...
> 
> we still got 2 months at least of winter to go boys, the northeasts biggest storms have been in feb and march


I agree...

What about when it was a rainy 50 degrees one weekend in July 2 years ago? Did that mean that winter was coming sooner? nope The weather -- it is a virtual roller coaster.


----------



## ColliganLands

so how about it guys t-shirts and shorts next 2 days
nice rain tonight and nothing on the 15 day at all
hmmmmm


----------



## Bostonyj7

Good for the warmth.

Need to melt some of these piles. Getting tough to put snow places lately. Also good time for customers to put more $ in there bank accounts to pay me w/o the *****ing about 7 storms in 5 weeks. Getting tired of the wineing. Just pay me and Ill move along to the next driveway.

C-


----------



## mikeyfff1011

Bostonyj7;749768 said:


> Good for the warmth.
> 
> Need to melt some of these piles


i agree some of my places need it for sure but im hearing possible storms here next week ill have to wait and see


----------



## Bostonyj7

mikeyfff1011;749779 said:


> i agree some of my places need it for sure but im hearing possible storms here next week ill have to wait and see


Next week is just fine. 3 days of 40s and above and the rain tonight should be just what we need to make room for more money, ummmmm I mean snow.

C-


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 08-09*

theres pently of time left only feb 11 with the winter we had u cant really complain if we dont get anymore snow can you?


----------



## chcav1218

i'm not really worried if we dont get much more. I've made all the money I spent on equipment back, and as long as its nice out I can start taking some side jobs when im not in school. Any one need a shed? a deck? soffits? fascias? i paint too!


----------



## fisher guy

hey chris im with u as much as i want some snow if i dont get any more it wont hurt that bad its been a great year and if this kinda weather holds out i can pick up some side gigs I actually got called this morning to do some interior painting. Nice easy job and good paying so what ever works i just hope we can end this year with a bang.


----------



## lawn king

We may see some action next week (wednesday-thursday)? It's still a long way off but it seems to be on the radar screen of the forecasters?


----------



## ERCKWD

Hey Kyle you drove by our jobsite this morning in Needham, those pics of your truck do it no justice. You must have waxed her up recently 'cause she was real shiny, looks even better in person.


----------



## ColliganLands

ERCKWD;751391 said:


> Hey Kyle you drove by our jobsite this morning in Needham, those pics of your truck do it no justice. You must have waxed her up recently 'cause she was real shiny, looks even better in person.


where wre you guys working?
i went over to genelco to pick up a new cutting edge, and yes i washed her last night nice and shiny
and thank you


----------



## BigDave12768

Accuweather says we have the possibilty of 2-3 Major storms in the next 2-3 weeks. That one coming in Wednsday has the possibilty to be huge also. NECN also is showing all the storms spining in pacific ocean. Plus they are all saying we are going colder than Average tempatures for the rest of winter.


----------



## dcl25

lets hope for the best to early to start spring clean-ups


----------



## BigDave12768

Nice another fellow Weymouth Plower and owns a DODGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColliganLands

dcl25;752384 said:


> lets hope for the best to early to start spring clean-ups


too early and dont want to do them yet either!
wednesday is looking better now they're actually saying snow instead of "possible storm" lol


----------



## fisher guy

i agree we need more snow i wanna go on my month long vacation to florida i dont make near as much in the summer as i do plowing


----------



## Fisher II

.....make that 3 guys from Weymouth!


----------



## fisher guy

jesus are u guys multiplying


----------



## lawn king

Fisher II;752454 said:


> .....make that 3 guys from Weymouth!


Wow! alert the media, a post from fisher 2. Hows it going; you ready for the warm stuff? Mike woncums forecast tonight is calling for warm temps and rain next week. This plowing party could be just about done?


----------



## BigDave12768

lawn king;752532 said:


> Wow! alert the media, a post from fisher 2. Hows it going; you ready for the warm stuff? Mike woncums forecast tonight is calling for warm temps and rain next week. This plowing party could be just about done?


eehh Woncoms Shmomcoms NECn is showing a Showing a snow storm


----------



## ColliganLands

necn whdh and accuweather are all showing snow
accuweather is saying it could be a big one right now and also showing something in sat-sunday as well
too early still but i hope its snow


----------



## Fisher II

I'd rather get these 6ft piles on my commercial accounts melted so I can start clean ups in March. If we get any more snow....i'm hoping it's the 2 in. type that melts the next day!

Lawn King....have you plowed with the Isuzu at all this winter...or all Duramax?! Saw you in the Citizens bank again in Braintree 5!payup


----------



## OceanTrvlr

This is when my two worlds collide. I'm working all nine days of the New England Boat Show (started yesterday) at my Sea Tow booth. I guess if it snows I just have to leave the booth to the other guys so I can go make some money plowing! payup


----------



## lawn king

Fisher II;752675 said:


> I'd rather get these 6ft piles on my commercial accounts melted so I can start clean ups in March. If we get any more snow....i'm hoping it's the 2 in. type that melts the next day!
> 
> Lawn King....have you plowed with the Isuzu at all this winter...or all Duramax?! Saw you in the Citizens bank again in Braintree 5!payup


I never used the npr this winter for plowing, the rear rubber is done, she's going in next week for rear tires,she's gonna be our primary work truck this year. I cant work out of a pick up, there just not big enough.


----------



## eshskis

Where is the f-in snow!!!


----------



## redsoxfan

*wed night*

necn saying that north country going to get snow while mass will start off as snow then change over to rain lets hope they're wrong if not maybe next time


----------



## lawn king

The long range is now calling for snow this weekend, rain mid week?


----------



## Ziob34

i agree where did the snow go????


----------



## BigDave12768

Few inches Wednsday night then to rain. So should get a call early AM to scrape it up then wait for change over


----------



## ColliganLands

hope your right big dave
plows going on tomorrow either way


----------



## dcl25

i can deal with a few inches just started a stone job today guess i ll be putting the sander back in the truck


----------



## fisher guy

im glad i left mine on


----------



## BigDave12768

ColliganLands;753658 said:


> hope your right big dave
> plows going on tomorrow either way


Ehh think we will be waiting till Sunday. I think It will be a sander event. Then watch it wash away. But they have been wrong on so many times this year. I would be happy with a quick 3 hours of scraping Thursday AM. But looking like Sunday is more promising


----------



## ColliganLands

channel 7's prelim tonight says 3 or less but then he said it could be alot more
so we will have to wait and see


----------



## fisher guy

and thats for wedsday?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*kYLE*

Kyle,
We can only hope for it at this point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## fisher guy

*doing the snow dance* come on i need it reserves are starting to get somewhat low


----------



## ColliganLands

fisher guy;753885 said:


> and thats for wedsday?


yes.. your area is 3+ right now mine is 3 or less but he said depnding on the track it can be more or less



SNOWANDICEMAN;753887 said:


> Kyle,
> We can only hope for it at this point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crying:


tell me about it sunday is looking good right now but if we miss both of these im putting the plow away and getting ready to do spring cleanups


----------



## fisher guy

i dont blame u if i get a couple more warm days ill be able to put the plow in my back yard if we miss out the next couple of weeks then ill start planning on my vacation


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

*Kyle*

Kyle,
Lets buy our street sweepers now. We can do parking lots


----------



## fisher guy

hey u guys can do our lots we sand so they all look like beaches lol


----------



## chcav1218

Even if we get like 2" of slush there are a few places im gonna have to do.


----------



## ColliganLands

SNOWANDICEMAN;753906 said:


> Kyle,
> Lets buy our street sweepers now. We can do parking lots


haaha you first 
ive got my echo 755 for that blow it back in the street


----------



## dcl25

looks like a wash out south of boston but we will see


----------



## eshskis

washout for south of bean town....... that totaly blows..............


----------



## ColliganLands

yup gonna hope for sunday and then the plow is getting put away for the season


----------



## eshskis

why?????????


----------



## ColliganLands

beginning to look like spring i wont actually do it just getting to the point where its not looking too good for snow


----------



## eshskis

I hear ya, we still could get slammed a few times,


----------



## fisher guy

i gotta side with kyle after sunday ill probally find a spot to put the plow for the summer leave the sander on for a couple of weeks then its comming off and start planning for my vacation


----------



## eshskis

hey their snow fluries right now south of boston


----------



## Dubliner

Calling for possibly 6 inches up here with more sunday and wed and thursday next week. We'll see.


----------



## 02powerstroke

we got like 1.5-2" last night I dident even know it was supposed to snow


----------



## DocJohnson

Call me crazy, but if we do not get any snow this weekend I am storing the plow and getting the dump ready and the mowers out to get started on spring cleanups. I have a bunch left from the fall that did not get done so time to rake up some payup


----------



## fisher guy

ur preaching to the quior buddy


----------



## CAT420

come on guys we still got march to go..lets hope we get some last few good ones


----------



## ColliganLands

CAT420;754782 said:


> come on guys we still got march to go..lets hope we get some last few good ones


hope so too. but if sunday misses too i might be forced to start some spring cleanups soon and put the plow away need some $$$


----------



## Craaaig

i wouldn't be too quick to store it, i remember 2 years ago we got a big storm around March 20th


----------



## DocJohnson

Craaaig;754824 said:


> i wouldn't be too quick to store it, i remember 2 years ago we got a big storm around March 20th


With your location, I would tend to agree, but down here on the Cape I am willing to bet the rest of our events will be rain. I consider myself lucky to have the snowfall we had this winter, so if its over, its over!


----------



## CAT420

Craaaig;754824 said:


> i wouldn't be too quick to store it, i remember 2 years ago we got a big storm around March 20th


i agree my plow is staying right where it is until it hits april


----------



## chcav1218

my plow is gonna be around til the end of march, then i'm gonna see if i can keep it in my grandmothers unused garage or in my grandfathers back yard


----------



## 02powerstroke

DocJohnson;754835 said:


> With your location, I would tend to agree, but down here on the Cape I am willing to bet the rest of our events will be rain. I consider myself lucky to have the snowfall we had this winter, so if its over, its over!


thats what I'm saying, I guess I picked a good year to buy my own plow.

Where on the cape are ya?


----------



## PORTER 05

my plows are going to stay right wher they are, on our trucks, havnt taken them off in months and dont plan on taking them off till atleast the 10th of march. I would have to say i think its over i know in the past feb march has been hot, but the past 2 season this being the third we have not seen any snow in feb/march and dec/jan have been aswome. This is on cape ann im sure its not the same other places in mass but thats whats its been like for us.


----------



## DocJohnson

02powerstroke;755251 said:


> thats what I'm saying, I guess I picked a good year to buy my own plow.
> 
> Where on the cape are ya?


Well, not really the Cape, but I am in Wareham so we share the same weather.


----------



## redsoxfan

*winter 08 -09*

looks like sunday is a miss saying weak storm just snow showers hate to say it but i think winter 08-09 is over think im gonna take the bike out and change the oil get it ready for spring :salute:


----------



## ProEnterprises

Hey, Any ct guys going to scrape any of this stuff down tonight?


----------



## ColliganLands

might have to go slap my balde on soon.. got alot more than they siad already and its coming down hard


----------



## Bostonyj7

ColliganLands;755815 said:


> might have to go slap my balde on soon.. got alot more than they siad already and its coming down hard


Thats what I was thinking. I didnt even hook up today.

C-


----------



## CAT420

the towns already out scraping and sanding and we were only supposed to get 0-1"


----------



## ColliganLands

im not getting my hopes up again but we've gotten a little more than 2" already where i measured it


----------



## dcl25

looks like fox updated boston 2-4 i hope there right could use some more money its getting tight for everybody


----------



## fisher guy

tell me about today was the first time i worked in a week and a half im scrimping up change for a damn pack of smokes


----------



## eshskis

f-in raining right now south of B


----------



## Fisher II

looks like no sanding either


----------



## ColliganLands

well i plowed my resi accounts it was close to trigger so i did them.. now its pouring so it looks like its all over


----------



## eshskis

ColliganLands;756226 said:


> well i plowed my resi accounts it was close to trigger so i did them.. now its pouring so it looks like its all over


Then bill imeadeatly.................


----------



## ColliganLands

eshskis;756230 said:


> Then bill imeadeatly.................


just made the bills out.. going to mail first thing in the am


----------



## eshskis

ColliganLands;756232 said:


> just made the bills out.. going to mail first thing in the am


Good then they get the bill while the lame snow event is fresh in their head.......


----------



## linckeil

at what point do you make the decision not to plow when its close to the trigger? 

i was close to trigger on some of my accounts when the snow stopped at 8pm, but made the decision not to go out because the temperature was rising, rain was coming in to wash it away, and it was forecasted to be sunny and in the mid 40's the next day...... now if it snowed the same amount, but no rain was predicted and it was to stay below freezing then of course drives that met the trigger would have been done....

under what circumstances does your "professional" judgement tell you it doesn't make much sense to go out? if it wasn't under the circumstances of this last storm, then when is it? when do you ask yourself whether or not the desision to plow is in the best interest of your customer - and not that of your wallet?

and this is not a flame on anyone so please don't take it that way.... i struggle with this decision everytime i am close to trigger, but for this last storm, my decision was very easy. just curious what opinions are out there....


----------



## ColliganLands

linckeil;756353 said:


> at what point do you make the decision not to plow when its close to the trigger?
> 
> i was close to trigger on some of my accounts when the snow stopped at 8pm, but made the decision not to go out because the temperature was rising, rain was coming in to wash it away, and it was forecasted to be sunny and in the mid 40's the next day...... now if it snowed the same amount, but no rain was predicted and it was to stay below freezing then of course drives that met the trigger would have been done....
> 
> under what circumstances does your "professional" judgement tell you it doesn't make much sense to go out? if it wasn't under the circumstances of this last storm, then when is it? when do you ask yourself whether or not the desision to plow is in the best interest of your customer - and not that of your wallet?
> 
> and this is not a flame on anyone so please don't take it that way.... i struggle with this decision everytime i am close to trigger, but for this last storm, my decision was very easy. just curious what opinions are out there....


well the last event where this happened they all gave the ok for me to go out and do the driveways so i acted based upon the assumption that they would wantt it done again.. some drives around here still have snow in them now so i feel it was the right choice to go out. we were only .25 inches away from my trigger when it started raining


----------



## MOWBIZZ

eshskis;756245 said:


> Good then they get the bill while the lame snow event is fresh in their head.......


Exactly...that's why I'm glad I bill end of month...I did a few accounts in the wee hours this morning that were marginal for 2" trigger but in the cover of darkness who can dispute? Stick to your guns and bill it! Rain was washing everything away the later it got...

I also called some accounts and had them say "don't plow" ok....But I hope the upcoming freeze doesn't make their drives an icy mess...


----------



## Dubliner

Got 3 to 7 here depending, told one customer that I had to hurry up and plow before it melted, explaining that if it doesn't melt all the way down there will be frozen ruts in driveway when temp drops tonite, she thought it was a good idea! LOL :salute:


----------



## eshskis

linckeil;756353 said:


> at what point do you make the decision not to plow when its close to the trigger?
> 
> i was close to trigger on some of my accounts when the snow stopped at 8pm, but made the decision not to go out because the temperature was rising, rain was coming in to wash it away, and it was forecasted to be sunny and in the mid 40's the next day...... now if it snowed the same amount, but no rain was predicted and it was to stay below freezing then of course drives that met the trigger would have been done....
> 
> under what circumstances does your "professional" judgement tell you it doesn't make much sense to go out? if it wasn't under the circumstances of this last storm, then when is it? when do you ask yourself whether or not the desision to plow is in the best interest of your customer - and not that of your wallet?
> 
> and this is not a flame on anyone so please don't take it that way.... i struggle with this decision everytime i am close to trigger, but for this last storm, my decision was very easy. just curious what opinions are out there....


You know this is the 64,000 dollar question, you will find going forward barring a flawless line of communication with your accounts that you are dammed if you do your dammed if you don't' it is like my oil company stopping by the day before home heating oil plunges in price to top off my tank. Push the snow expect a few calls don't push the snow expect a few calls


----------



## linckeil

thats a good analogy, but if the oil company knew prices were dropping and still delivered, wouldn't you feel a bit cheated? 

if a bit of snow is plowed from your driveway than it rains and all melts away the next day, wouldn't you feel a bit cheated then too?

i've been at it for 14 seasons now and i still struggle with the question at times. but some intentionally cheat their customers and thats just plain wrong. we're in the business of customer service, but if a customer feels cheated, they will look elsewhere... just as any of us would. sometimes its a fine line, but sometimes the cheat is diliberate.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got MAYBE 2" here before the rain kicked it. I hit the commercials and that's all I did. I took the ballast out of my bed today (actually need to get some plywood), so that'll guarentee more snow soon.


----------



## sir spaniourd

There is a good 1 1/2" on the ground already and it is snowing heavily at this time. Where is this storm coming from? Does anyone knows how much are we suppose to get out of this one???


----------



## ColliganLands

yea whats the deal.. ive gotten 1inch in about 35 minutes what is going on?!!!


----------



## fisher guy

1 inch here in salisbury as well i cleaned my apt and i looked out the window and had to take a double take i hear were only suppose to get an inch but its still fallen and according to the radar its only halfway thru


----------



## sir spaniourd

Went outside and there is around 2" already on the ground. I am not prepared for this one... I would not be surprised if we get 3" out of this one


----------



## sir spaniourd

Newburyport here


----------



## fisher guy

where u at spaniourd? and tell me about it the plows off im on empty and no money till tommorw


----------



## ColliganLands

sir spaniourd;756916 said:


> Went outside and there is around 2" already on the ground. I am not prepared for this one... I would not be surprised if we get 3" out of this one


me either.. took the plow back off and washed the whole truck down today.. if it keeps coming ill be out there soon getting ready again


----------



## fisher guy

id be lucky if i can make it to the gas station hopefully my boss is seeing this if he is then i can get some fuel


----------



## sir spaniourd

I'm going to bed and check again at 2. According to the NWS it is suppose to snow until 2am. This is crazy. So far I haven't seen or heard any plows


----------



## ColliganLands

im gonna wait a couple hours and see whats going on.. if it amounts to something everyone be safe and good luck .. if not maybe next time


----------



## fisher guy

oh u gotta be kidding me it doesnt look all that much on the radar though


----------



## fisher guy

real heavy band heading our way folks im putting on the plow


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Dam dude, I missed the memo for this storm, dont have a single plow on or anything, This is gunna be fun...


----------



## ColliganLands

Mysticlandscape;756993 said:


> Dam dude, I missed the memo for this storm, dont have a single plow on or anything, This is gunna be fun...


how much did you get?
we got a little over an inch here before it stopped now its really windy and its all blowing off the pavement or melting away..


----------



## eshskis

it's not doing squat south of B..........


----------



## Steve'sZr2

hmmm.... surprised no one has commented on tonighs crazy snow in CT! I left for work under the impression that there would be scattered snow showers, < then .5 inches, get home around 11 (dusting of snow had fallen and blown away) to catch the 11:00 news and im hearing reports of 8'' of new snow that has fallen in parts of CT.  I guess the clipper that came through, caught most forcasters at 6 off guard and it ended up dumping almost 4'' per hour in some towns! thats just crazy! Just west of me to


----------



## sir spaniourd

Maybe 2" in some spots. The roads might have 1" inch. I haven't seen the city plows so I doubt I'll be out


----------



## PORTER 05

new england never know whats going to happen, got mayyyybe 3" here , more like 2"..windy windy, city contractors are already plowing my road, well be heading out when it stops looks like well need both trucks, hope my brother doesnt get shot when he knocks on my shovlers door.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

this was so weird i went to visit my girl at school in danbury then around 7 or 8 pm i get 3 calls from customers where are you are you plowing right now im like umm what are you talking about its not snowing they are like yea its a white out up here so now here i am all the way down danbury and my plow isnt even on so now i have to go all the way to waterbury to put it on it was supose to rain these weather man really got played by mother nature o well more money for me and possible storm saturday into sunday payup


----------



## Mysticlandscape

ColliganLands;756995 said:


> how much did you get?
> we got a little over an inch here before it stopped now its really windy and its all blowing off the pavement or melting away..


Ahh maybe about two inches, I got joel doing about half the route, I got class today.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

here in ct it depends where you are southern part little to nothing and the waterbury area 3-5 and a lil north of wtby got about 8-12"


----------



## Bostonyj7

ColliganLands;756226 said:


> well i plowed my resi accounts it was close to trigger so i did them.. now its pouring so it looks like its all over


I got calls telling me to hold off


----------



## PORTER 05

ya we only got about 2 inches in some spost once it stopped it melted ver fast, should have only had one truck go out, its ok i got to use my new flood lights its like plowing in the day time....We only did about 12-15 accounts maybe 2 HRS.


----------



## BPK63

We got hammered last night in naugatuck. 6 inches in 2 hours, ice under it. It was pretty bad, white out conditions. The weather dope even apologized on the 11pm news that he was asleep at the wheel on this one. Said chance of flurries and we got hammered.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

BPK63;757182 said:


> We got hammered last night in naugatuck. 6 inches in 2 hours, ice under it. It was pretty bad, white out conditions. The weather dope even apologized on the 11pm news that he was asleep at the wheel on this one. Said chance of flurries and we got hammered.


Exactly...I got woke up this morning at 6am from one of my "drama queen" customers saying "you better get out here I gotta get to work"...she said she had 5 or 6 inches...I hurried out and got there and there was only 1.5 inches...:realmad:

Anyway, she's pre-paid so I hit her place and 3/4 of my other accounts...some refused service and some had shoveled already...made some surprise money anyway...


----------



## DuramaxPlow

Hi, does anyone know what the HUDSON MARLBOROUGH SUDBURY area got in the last 2 days, im away, i have a buudy with my keys, i told him to plow if needed, im not sure if he did or not im courious wht they got in the last 2 days. Thank you


----------



## lawn king

I think the fat lady is on her way to the concert hall?


----------



## BigDave12768

Hey FisherGuy you got your money from smokes last night huh. I was in Boston and it was pounding down but shut off after 1/2 inch. But I see Newbury got a quick 5 inches. Damm North Shore Storms!!!!!!


----------



## BigDave12768

lawn king;757419 said:


> I think the fat lady is on her way to the concert hall?


Ehh looks like another damm N.Shore event:crying:. But they say if it goes abit south we get hit heavy on South


----------



## Bostonyj7

BigDave12768;757445 said:


> Hey FisherGuy you got your money from smokes last night huh. I was in Boston and it was pounding down but shut off after 1/2 inch. But I see Newbury got a quick 5 inches. Damm North Shore Storms!!!!!!


Im in Danvers on the North Shore, and I only got 2" in my driveway. Not even my trigger.


----------



## MarksLand

Duramax - I'm in Stow, Thursday morning was about 3" before a quick burst of rain, enough to plow our commercials and some driveways. By the end of the day it had all melted away. Thursday night was a quick dusting - to an inch, but melted away Friday morning. Talking of another storm Sunday - starting as rain, eding as snow 4" plus here.


----------



## FordFisherman

Some places in central CT (Middlebury/Woodbury)picked up 10" last night. Does anyone have pics?


----------



## WingPlow

FordFisherman;757636 said:


> Some places in central CT (Middlebury/Woodbury)picked up 10" last night. Does anyone have pics?


wouldnt it look like any other snowfall ????????????


----------



## Dubliner

Issued at: 4:35 AM EST 2/21/09, expires at: 12:45 PM EST 2/21/09

Winter storm watch in effect from Sunday morning through late sunday night, 
The NWS in taunton has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Sunday morning through late sunday night. 
This watch covers franklin and hampshire counties and western hampden county in western Massachusetts, as well as northern worcester and northwest middlesex counties in central Massachusetts. The watch also covers cheshire and hillsborough counties in southern New Hampshire. 
Low pressure moving up the coast will spread snow into the connecticut valley mid morning, spreading to the merrimack valley by midday. Significant snowfall is possible over interior portions of southern new england on Sunday. The snow may be heavy at times especially over the afternoon and evening. 
The snow should taper off around midnight Sunday night. 
A winter storm watch is issued for the potential of accumulating snow of 6 or more inches in a 12 hour period, or 8 or more inches in a 24 hour period. Anyone traveling in the next 24 to 36 hours should monitor later forecasts and be prepared to modify travel plans should winter weather develop. :salute:


----------



## Dubliner

Right now the timing looks to be midday or early afternoon for a start and late evening for a finish in southern NH and by the pre-dawn hours of Monday AM in northern NH.Accumulations could be over 8 inches in some areas where precipitation remains all snow. There is a chance that rain could mix in for a time in southeastern NH as surface temps will be mild at the onset of the storm. It will be mostly all snow during the evening hours. The snow will be heavy and wet and in areas that receive over 6 inches, power outages could be an issue.

Stay tuned to updates on Saturday for a more detailed timeline and snowfall projections.

Behind this system will be very windy and cold for Monday with dry conditions south and lingering clouds and snow showers north...Winter is still holding on !


----------



## DuramaxPlow

MarksLand;757627 said:


> Duramax - I'm in Stow, Thursday morning was about 3" before a quick burst of rain, enough to plow our commercials and some driveways. By the end of the day it had all melted away. Thursday night was a quick dusting - to an inch, but melted away Friday morning. Talking of another storm Sunday - starting as rain, eding as snow 4" plus here.


 Thanks, Do you know the time frame on sunday ill be home sunday night.


----------



## fisher guy

lol we had 2 inches about 1230 so i went to bed my boss woke me up at 330 and 4 inches on the ground turned out to be a pretty good storm did my 2 resi's and all our accouts even got to sand to make it even nicer only prob is i somehow got a real bad cold so im just limping around after i got home i passed out till just about now lol


----------



## Bostonyj7

fisher guy;758127 said:


> lol we had 2 inches about 1230 so i went to bed my boss woke me up at 330 and 4 inches on the ground turned out to be a pretty good storm did my 2 resi's and all our accouts even got to sand to make it even nicer only prob is i somehow got a real bad cold so im just limping around after i got home i passed out till just about now lol


Wow, and your only 14 miles north of me


----------



## fisher guy

its amazing aint it i always thought florida was unpredictable


----------



## Bostonyj7

Im kinda hoping tomorrows storm turns and we get plowable snow here. Im wanting 2 more before it gets warm and weve been missed twice now.

C-


----------



## fisher guy

im right on the edge of 1-2 and 2-4 and to be honest i could miss this one lol this flu or cold or whatever i got is killing me lol


----------



## Craaaig

i agree, i had a box of tissues next to the joystick in my loader the other night


----------



## lawn king

Now the forecast for sunday pm is snow. Perhaps feb will give us 1 last billing?


----------



## BigDave12768

These bastards are just teasing us on the south Shore. They all Drop that " Well if storm A gets its act together fast it could drag down more cold air and Storm B could drop heavy wet snow on Boston area. WTF!!!! If i wanted to be teased i would go down to Club Fantasies in Rhode Island. I want the real thing like you can get at Cheetahs!!!


----------



## BigDave12768

fisher guy;758136 said:


> im right on the edge of 1-2 and 2-4 and to be honest i could miss this one lol this flu or cold or whatever i got is killing me lol


Your area just pushed up to the 3-6 area. They dragged Rain/snow line to 128 now and north of Mass pike, I think if if they raise the tolls and gas tax they should reroute the Mass pike so it goes south of Weymouth Down to Bridge. So Weymouth gets more snow.


----------



## FordFisherman

I have a feeling that this one might surprise alot of people. You guys in central mass could get zapped. This storm is looking like it may develop off the coast of NC and intensify quicker than forecast. JMO, but I'm just a plow guy....


----------



## redsoxfan

*sun-mon*

i say we only get an inch in central mass if that seems like it is going to be to warm hope im wrong:crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer

I havge no idea what's going to happen. The genral consensus now is 4-8" for central mass. I don't know. Blade is going on anyways.


----------



## ColliganLands

its sunny here now.. not sure how they decided its going to snow today.. we'll see what happens


----------



## WingPlow

its been snowing here for the last 45minutes


----------



## ColliganLands

WingPlow;758607 said:


> its been snowing here for the last 45minutes


good news.. hoefully we get something out of this..


----------



## vis

rain/snow in SW ct now. Just a little bit of slush on the ground.....hopefully it changes to rain. Its about 34 deg here now.


----------



## eshskis

vis;758615 said:


> rain/snow in SW ct now. Just a little bit of slush on the ground.....hopefully it changes to rain. Its about 34 deg here now.


so I guess you have no interest in plowing snow


----------



## fisher guy

vis;758615 said:


> rain/snow in SW ct now. Just a little bit of slush on the ground.....hopefully it changes to rain. Its about 34 deg here now.


i think ur on the wrong site man.


----------



## SnowPro93

Hopefully he's trying to jinx it...but it switched to all snow here in the higher elevations of Worcester county...


----------



## ColliganLands

its pouring rain here right now.. not too sure about this one


----------



## eshskis

rain south shore #%&@##


----------



## PORTER 05

complete down poor for the past 2 HRS man there gos $3,500.


----------



## FGZ

PORTER 05;758735 said:


> complete down poor for the past 2 HRS man there gos $3,500.


Radio dude thought there would be a switch around midnight for North Shore. Not sure how much accumulation after that though


----------



## ColliganLands

well i think winter 2008-2009 is gone how it can rain all day long on february 22 is craziness
maine gets 2-5 feet of snow this week and we get rain


----------



## chcav1218

well im gonna put my plow on, even if we get an inch i have to teach someone to plow. Ill find and empt backroad someplace


----------



## ColliganLands

chcav1218;758771 said:


> well im gonna put my plow on, even if we get an inch i have to teach someone to plow. Ill find and empt backroad someplace


if we get an inch you can use the main roads.. noone will be doing anything to them


----------



## chcav1218

ColliganLands;758774 said:


> if we get an inch you can use the main roads.. noone will be doing anything to them


lol, thatd be great on his frist time out. Traffic, slush, manhole covers, and drain grates.


----------



## ColliganLands

haha thats how i learned lol you better catch on real quick or youre done
they keep saying a change over but right now ive got "yellow" rain over me on the radar and its all green rain everywhere. so well see what happens a quick 2 would be nice so atleast i can get my resis in but im not sure if its going to happen


----------



## fisher guy

wow u guys got down graded to just an inch were still at 2"-4" where im at hopefully well see it soon though cuz my truck is clean enough lol im sick of the rain lol


----------



## PORTER 05

ya still pooring here..ill take a1-2" thats a nice $900 or so..


----------



## ColliganLands

well i just saw necn's forecast and now were just going to get rain all night
didnt realize it was late march/early april


----------



## DeereFarmer

Well it's been pouring here since noon. I slept all afternoon hoping for a change over and go plowing all night, but doesn't look like it. Now I'm going to be wired all njight lol. It's raining now with huge snow flakes mixed in. No accumulation. Temp is around 34 or 35. I'm going to say to accumulation here unless something changes really fast. Ground sis just too warm and full of puddles.


----------



## mikeyfff1011

put the fisher on for no reason here all rain it snowed for like 1-2 hours then went to rain im just hopeing for another of those surprise snows like we got the other day so im waiting till tommarow to take off my plow


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Heavy Snow here. Roads snow covered.


----------



## hotshot4819

Holy crap. i looked out the windor before supper. eat and go look again, and there is an inch on the ground. Snowing heavier then ive seen all winter. to bad we are only forcasted for a few inches. 
maybe we will get lucky and get more. i could use a good 8 inch billing storm.


----------



## Bostonyj7

8PM on the nothshore and still raining. This blows


----------



## russ130

Holy snow caps I hope my 3/4 ton can handle pushing around the windrows I'm going to have to make. Is there another way I'm worried I'm going to get stuck out there?


----------



## sir spaniourd

8.30pm, it just turned to heavy snow. weird, it was pouring rain and then I didn't hear anything. I looked out the window and it is snowing. 35 degrees outside but I don't think we will get a lot anyway


----------



## amscapes03

WOW....Good thing i read your post Sir Span. Just looked outside and there's over an inch here in groveland. Huge flakes!!!


----------



## ColliganLands

well heres what NWS says im getting glad i put my blade on and filled the tank
Tonight: Snow likely, mainly before 1am. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 25. Breezy, with a west wind between 14 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


----------



## BigDave12768

ColliganLands;759002 said:


> well heres what NWS says im getting glad i put my blade on and filled the tank
> Tonight: Snow likely, mainly before 1am. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 25. Breezy, with a west wind between 14 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.


Yeah they all say that, But with water on ground it will ice first and not really pile up


----------



## ColliganLands

well im way below the 1" line so i wont wait up tonight
ma highway and town sanders are out right now so any icing will be taken care of


----------



## fisher guy

730 i limped my sick ass over to wally world in seabrook NH (on the state line) was pouring rain when i went inside and when i came out more snow faling then ive ever seen huge 1 inch flakes i nearly dropped my cigarette WTF i couldent even see my way home. all i could say was where the hell did all this come from lol


----------



## eshskis

this blows.... south shore F-in nothing, not 1 flake nada........ zip..................


----------



## fisher guy

1.5 inches here on the north shorth just about to go out and do a few clean up's at the low tolerance clients


----------



## PORTER 05

D-1" nothing, did 5 outa 60+ hey better than nothing....wish i had my dump truck rigged with plow/sander casue all the city contractors where out, next year ill be ready!


----------



## FordFisherman

How did you guys in central Mass make out?


----------



## 10elawncare

Rain,rain,rain. Just some ice on the roads last night.


----------



## SnowPro93

Central Mass...Higher Elevations maybe got an inch and a half, Worcester and the lower elevation suburbs. Got nothing....salt run this morning was all we did.


----------



## redsoxfan

*08 -09 winter*

think we can put this winter in the books. gonna be 50 by friday in mass Cant complain it was agood run there for a while. :salute:


----------



## Dubliner

2 to 5 here depending on elevation. Full push and now drifts, gotta love it.


----------



## FordFisherman

SnowPro93;759346 said:


> Central Mass...Higher Elevations maybe got an inch and a half, Worcester and the lower elevation suburbs. Got nothing....salt run this morning was all we did.


Looked promising there for a while for you guys...Seems like this winter just fell apart on us. One of the more reliable weather models, if there is such a thing, shows a big coastal storm around the 3rd. We're overdue for a big storm.


----------



## ColliganLands

ill take just about anything over 3" at this point havent plowed any real snow since Jan 28


----------



## DocJohnson

*It's All Over !!! Bring On Spring*


----------



## lawn king

The fat lady is on the stage and warming up! 1 billable event the whole month of february! What a disaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WingPlow

ended up with 5.5 - 6 depending where you measured from..
snowed from about 11 am till 7ish...not a drop of rain here payup


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got about .5" of an icey slushy mess. Melted all away this morning. I'm going to say it may be over for the year.


----------



## hotshot4819

We got lucky here. 4 good billable storms. a couple 6 inchers and a couple 4 inchers.

Now, im not going to get gready by all means. but i could use another 2-3 storms billed out in march. 

Either way we had a great winter, but the extra would be nice to help pay for upcoming spring Material orders.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

lawn king;759566 said:


> The fat lady is on the stage and warming up! 1 billable event the whole month of february! What a disaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to say, but if a no-snow February is a disaster, then you need to find some other work. I'm pretty happy with the amount of snow we've had this winter. More is always welcome, but it's been ~far~ from a disaster.


----------



## Craaaig

we ended up with 5" here


----------



## Dubliner

I have seen winters with 4 or 5 billable storms all season!


----------



## eshskis

I forgot what snow looks like.............


----------



## BigDave12768

Let us on the South Shore of MA pray for snow on Sunday. They are saying hasent formed yet and 5 days out. So they are playing it safe. But there is a chance. 1-2 more this winter I will be happy. *That way I can go do my cash driveways again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* All 2 of them if they call. If they dont call I only do my free ones then


----------



## BigDave12768

Bastards are all ready saying the R word for Sunday!!!


----------



## mikeyfff1011

possible storm here sunday into monday their saying it could be big but they been saying that and it ends up nothing so ill just have to wait and see


----------



## BigDave12768

mikeyfff1011;760720 said:


> possible storm here sunday into monday their saying it could be big but they been saying that and it ends up nothing so ill just have to wait and see


Wintery Mix and R word was used and Track of Storm is simple math

Wintery MIx+R word+Track= They want ratings. Its going to be rain they already know it


----------



## mikeyfff1011

BigDave12768;760723 said:


> Wintery Mix and R word was used and Track of Storm is simple math
> 
> Wintery MIx+R word+Track= They want ratings. Its going to be rain they already know it


i dont doubt that at all


----------



## Mysticlandscape

BigDave12768;760723 said:


> Wintery Mix and R word was used and Track of Storm is simple math
> 
> Wintery MIx+R word+Track= They want ratings. Its going to be rain they already know it


wouldnt put it past them


----------



## redsoxfan

*sunday*

they dont know yet what it is going to be think they are going to hype it up then it will go out to sea looked at the weather this morning said sleet / snow now they are saying freezing rain and rain


----------



## BigDave12768

when they say rain snow line it means 

100% of time cap Cod gets the shaft
70% of the time South of Mass Pike gets screwed
35% Outside 128 belt N of MA pike get screwed
15% Outside 495 N of MA Pike gets screwed
5% Whole state exect berkshire and Worsceter hill get screwed


I guess we have hope for Wednsday also


----------



## ColliganLands

we might have something coming for us but i agree the rain/snow line seems to be screwing us almost everytime. going to keep an eye on these next two but not going to do anything untill it becomes necessary (putting the blade on etc)


----------



## DocJohnson

I am doing cleanups on Monday, so take that mother nature. Thats right, I'm calling you out baby!!! Maybe now it will snow down here!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looking like mostly rain showers with wet snow mixed in for Sunday. I'm hearing no accumulation as far out west at Greenfield, but we'll see. It's still too far away.


----------



## FordFisherman

I think we may get hit with a 1-2 punch Sunday and Wednesday. At least there is the potential for snow and its not 55 degrees out. In this business, you have to be optimistic. Either way its been a good year.


----------



## redsoxfan

*sunday*

Im calling it now snow to the north rain to the south just like last storm


----------



## dan6399

redsoxfan;761304 said:


> Im calling it now snow to the north rain to the south just like last storm


Last storm? Dont you mean every storm? Im not putting my plow on till I see snow coming down and at least an inch on the ground. I know if i put it on before there will be rain. This way we have a chance.


----------



## Bostonyj7

I hear you there. Ive mounted it in the snow before. Just takes a minute

C-


----------



## BigDave12768

Well one kinda said rain/snow could be the cape and it could be a 1-2 punch. starting Saturday Night and going through to Monday. All matters what second storm does


----------



## ColliganLands

fox just said rain/snow to all snow by monday morning then another one for the middle of the week possible


----------



## mikeyfff1011

ColliganLands;761128 said:


> we might have something coming for us but i agree the rain/snow line seems to be screwing us almost everytime. going to keep an eye on these next two but not going to do anything untill it becomes necessary (putting the blade on etc)


i agree i dont like puttin the blade on for no reason like i did last 2 storms


----------



## Bostonyj7

mikeyfff1011;761413 said:


> i agree i dont like puttin the blade on for no reason like i did last 2 storms


Id say it was good practice, but I want practice pushing snow as well. Come on storm, slide south for daddy. Slide south for snow.

C-


----------



## Dubliner

It's flurrying here as I type but not holding my breath. LOL


----------



## dan6399

The temps here for Sunday keep dropping and its looking more convincing as it comes closer. If I like Sundays forcasts tomorrow Im putting my new tires on my truck. Please snow. Please snow.

-Dan


----------



## BigDave12768

dan6399;761905 said:


> The temps here for Sunday keep dropping and its looking more convincing as it comes closer. If I like Sundays forcasts tomorrow Im putting my new tires on my truck. Please snow. Please snow.
> 
> -Dan


i think the first part is going to suck. That Sat- Sunday storm will be weak and mixed. Its that thing Sunday night through Monday that can be biggest of season for us. If that hits I may go buy that old Dodge I posted under old Power wagon. reminds me of my old 87 Dodge. I just have to figure out how to drive both at the same time during snow storms


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Looks like a swath through central Massachusetts dropping as much as a half a foot according to early estimates...of course all that is subject to a few more "adjustments" as we
approach the 24 hour window


----------



## lawn king

Forecast for us is 2+ days of nasty winter weather starting saturday night, ending tuesday morning? It looks like moderate snow sunday hight?


----------



## dan6399

Easton, MA 5-Day Forecast 
Friday, February 27, 2009 
WeatherAlarm™!
Snow occurring on Feb 28 | Mar 2. Total amount 13.3 Inches.
High wind occurring on Mar 1. Maximum sustained 21 mph (maximum gust 41 mph).


Just taken off Accuweather. Hope its right. That would be nice. Could do without the winds though but snow is snow.

I just mounted my new tires and will put the plow on tomorrow afternoon.

-Dan


----------



## ColliganLands

i saw snow for saturday around midnight (so sunday) - monday am then going to flurries through monday and a possible Nor'Easter for monday PM - Tuesday theyre saying right now it could be "the event of the season"
looking good so far but its still over 24 hours out so you never know


----------



## mikeyfff1011

ColliganLands;762514 said:


> i saw snow for saturday around midnight (so sunday) - monday am then going to flurries through monday and a possible Nor'Easter for monday PM - Tuesday theyre saying right now it could be "the event of the season"
> looking good so far but its still over 24 hours out so you never know


i hope it comes double the money would be nice payup


----------



## hotshot4819

13.3 inches, what the hell......

we are getting like 1 inch. that is crazy.. huge differince.


----------



## timmy1

.LONG TERM /SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY/...
-- Changed Discussion --ABOVE AVERAGE CONFIDENCE OF 2 COASTAL STORMS AND ASSOCD WINTER
WEATHER TO AFFECT SNE THROUGH MON NGT...BUT BELOW NORMAL CONFIDENCE
ON DETAILS/LOCATION OF QPF AMOUNTS AND PTYPE FOR BOTH STORMS. IT
APPEARS SECOND STORM WILL BE THE STRONGER ONE WITH COUPLED JET
INTERACTION...BUT IMPACT WILL VARY DEPENDING ON ACTUAL TRACK.

VERY ACTIVE SOUTHERN STREAM JET WILL BRING ONE STORM TO SNE LATE SAT
NIGHT INTO SUN AS THIS LOW TRACKS NEAR THE BENCHMARK. THEN SECOND
MORE SIGNIFICANT STORM FOLLOWS SIMILAR TRACK OR SLIGHTLY S/E SUN
NGT/MON...BUT WE DONT HAVE MODEL CONSENSUS.

FIRST STORM TO AFFECT SNE LATE SAT NIGHT INTO SUN AND CONSENSUS
FAVORS A LIGHT TO MODERATE QPF EVENT...WITH HEAVIEST PRECIP CONFINED
NEAR THE COAST. GGEM/GFS/ECMWF SIMILAR WITH QPF AMOUNTS AVERAGING
0.25"-0.50" ACROSS MUCH OF THE REGION...MORE OVER THE CAPE AND LESS
FAR NW. SREF IS A LITTLE HEAVIER ACROSS THE BOARD AND IT IS
INTERESTING TO NOTE THAT MAJORITY OF GEFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS ARE ALSO
HEAVIER THAN THE OP GFS WITH QPF.

WE WILL FOLLOW GFS/ECMWF QPF BUT REALIZE THAT THIS STILL HAS
POTENTIAL TO BE MORE BASED ON SREF AND GEFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS.

PTYPE...PLENTY OF MID LEVEL WARMER AIR LIFTS NORTHWARD ALONG THE
COAST LATE SAT NIGHT INTO SUN WHILE LOW LEVEL COLD AIR WILL BE
LOCKED IN WITH COLD SFC HIGH TO THE NORTH AND N/NE WINDS. SOUNDINGS
AND PARTIAL THICKNESS HAVE STRONG SLEET SIGNAL SOUTH OF THE PIKE AS
COLD AIR IN THE LOWER LEVELS BELOW 5K FT IS QUITE PRONOUNCED...BUT
RAIN/SLEET ON THE CAPE/ISLANDS WHERE BL TEMPS ARE MILDER. SREF
SUPPORTS THIS IDEA WITH HIGHEST PTYPE PROBS FOR SLEET SOUTH OF THE
PIKE WITH RAIN OVER THE CAPE. MOSTLY SNOW ALONG AND NORTH OF
HFD-ORH-BOS LINE. THERE MAY BE SOME FZRA IN THE COASTAL PLAIN BUT
THIS LOOKS LIKE MORE OF A SLEET SITUATION.

FOR THIS FIRST EVENT...WE ARE LOOKING AT A STRIPE OF 2-5" SNOW ACCUM
IN THE INTERIOR NW OF I95 AND ALONG THE PIKE WITH A LITTLE LESS FAR
NW ZONES AND LESS THAN 2" SNOW/SLEET NEAR THE COAST. LITTLE/NO
ACCUM OUTER CAPE/ISLANDS.

BULK OF PRECIP WILL MOVE OUT DURING SUN AFTERNOON AS THIS FIRST WAVE
PULLS AWAY AND TEMPS WILL LIKELY FALL THROUGH 20S MID/LATE
AFTERNOON.

WE ONLY GET A BRIEF REPRIEVE INTO SUN EVENING BEFORE NEXT POTENTIAL
STORM FOR LATE SUN NIGHT INTO MON AND POSSIBLY LINGERING INTO MON
NGT. MODEL CONSENSUS TRACK FOR THIS STORM IS SE OF THE BENCHMARK
BUT ECMWF IS FURTHER NW. THERE IS MUCH MORE UNCERTAINTY WITH THIS
STORM AS MODELS SHOW SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES WITH QPF AND EXTENT OF
MID LEVEL WARMING.

ECMWF HAS SIGNIFICANT STORM WITH HEAVY QPF FOR MUCH OF SNE BUT LOTS
OF MID LEVEL WARMING WILL RESULT IN SLEET/ICE STORM INTERIOR WITH
RAIN NEAR COAST. GFS AND THE NAM TO A LESSER EXTENT CONFINES HEAVY
PRECIP NEAR THE COAST WITH MOSTLY SNOW OR SNOW/SLEET MIX AND SHARP
CUT OFF IN PRECIP AMOUNTS TO THE NW. GGEM/SREF ALSO HAS SIGNIFICANT
SNOW/SLEET NEAR THE COAST WITH MORE QPF THAN GFS/NAM FURTHER IN THE
INTERIOR.

WE REALLY CANT DISCOUNT ANY SOLUTION BUT LEANED TOWARD GFS/GGEM/SREF
BLEND. CONFINED LIKELY POPS TO THE COAST WITH CHC IN THE INTERIOR.
ALSO ACCOUNTED FOR WARMER ECMWF BY HAVING SNOW/SLEET MIX SOUTH AND
EAST OF I95 CORRIDOR. THERE IS MUCH UNCERTAINTY SO THIS IS A LOW
CONFIDENCE FOERCAST. POTENTIAL IS THERE FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOW
STORM IN THE COASTAL PLAIN BUT COULD ALSO BE SIGNINFICANT INTERIOR
ICE AND RAIN COAST PER ECMWF. STAY TUNED.

OCEAN ENHANCED SNOW MAY LINGER NEAR THE COAST MON NGT.


----------



## redsoxfan

*sun*

just checked accuweather and saying only 1-3 inches on sun with possible snow on monday. Is there a school you have to go to to predict the weather or do you just say its going to snow alot then a little then alot then alittle then when the storm gets here they say the right amount after the storm is over think for now they should just say you might need your plow on sun it would make life a little easier i think


----------



## fisher guy

as far as im concerned this aint gonna be sh*t till its on the ground my boss thinks otherwise so he had me hire 2 shovel guys i know for $10 an hour so we shall see


----------



## lawn king

I just picked up my truck from xtreme clean! I guess when we hit a dry spell next winter i will get the truck detailed!


----------



## dan6399

So every local station says something different and from what I gathered there will be between a dusting-6" Sunday and 1"-12" Monday. Its like a big guessing game.


----------



## eshskis

Sniff .. Sniff... you smell that? Sniff... I smell it...snow you smell it? I smell it....


----------



## BigDave12768

lawn king;762497 said:


> Forecast for us is 2+ days of nasty winter weather starting saturday night, ending tuesday morning? It looks like moderate snow sunday hight?


Sunday early AM into afternoon like 3inches in Abington closer to 5 near Boston. Then it lul and comes back at night OVer 12 inche with Both Storms going through to early Tuesday



ColliganLands;762514 said:


> i saw snow for saturday around midnight (so sunday) - monday am then going to flurries through monday and a possible Nor'Easter for monday PM - Tuesday theyre saying right now it could be "the event of the season"
> looking good so far but its still over 24 hours out so you never know


Its Sunday Morning and Sunday Night through Monday for your area. Town should call twice



hotshot4819;762521 said:


> 13.3 inches, what the hell......
> 
> we are getting like 1 inch. that is crazy.. huge differince.


Us South Shore Guys cant feel bad for you NH guys we get the Shaft 99% of time we all watched it rain while you plowed on the 2-22-09


----------



## Dubliner

Yup, looks like you southern boys can get some action this time, we should still have enough to plow where I am anyway. LOL payup


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I thought I heard last night on WHDH a forecast of up to 12 inches for much of the area with a chance of some small pockets getting two feet. Was I dreaming?


----------



## Dubliner

My son says to me, why do you look at so many forcasts, just pick one and when it starts snowing we plow and when we are done we are done and can measure what fell. LOL


----------



## sir spaniourd

and who said the winter was over? (Big smile on my face)


----------



## OceanTrvlr

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/


----------



## mulcahy mowing

well looks like 10"+ for us here lets hope it happens that way


----------



## ColliganLands

mulcahy mowing;762886 said:


> well looks like 10"+ for us here lets hope it happens that way


yup im looking forward to this one!
you guys better get those machines back to Stop and Shop asap lol


----------



## BigDave12768

OceanTrvlr;762792 said:


> I thought I heard last night on WHDH a forecast of up to 12 inches for much of the area with a chance of some small pockets getting two feet. Was I dreaming?


2 storms totaling over 12 inches

I just watched news South Shore will get like 3 inches in Sunday Morning Afternoon bit. So That should be some hours. Then it comes back at night. So I can get a nap. I got work till 3am tonight. So I will need my nap. But I am not missing an hour of this one


----------



## hotshot4819

They increased our forcast a little. Hopefully we can get atleast one billable event


----------



## ColliganLands

i saw that too big dave.. 3-5 south shore tomorrow ending around 7-8pm then it comes abck full force around 12-1am monday and goes right into tuesday morning
big hours on this one!


----------



## fisher guy

now kyle arent u glad u didnt put u plow garage lol


----------



## hotshot4819

If we can get 1 a week thru march it would be awsome. that would put the icing on the cake for us.

anything above and beyond that would be amazing.


----------



## BigDave12768

hotshot4819;762954 said:


> If we can get 1 a week thru march it would be awsome. that would put the icing on the cake for us.
> 
> anything above and beyond that would be amazing.


Maybe in NH you can pull that off. But I call it season over when St patricks day rolls around. Maybe we get one more. But 20+ hours the next couple days will make me happy. I will go buy the blade lock and put it away for summer


----------



## mikeyfff1011

there saying 12''-15'' possible here in ct but ill have to wait and see but i hope it happens payuppayup


----------



## chcav1218

Idk guys, the way the forcast looks its gonna be pretty cold for a while, this could keep up


----------



## 10elawncare

Accuweather : Stratford, CT 

Sunday Night, Mar 1
Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 2 °F
Windy with snow of varying rates, accumulating an additional 3-6 inches

Monday, Mar 2
High: 27 °F RealFeel®: 6 °F
Winds gusting past 40 mph; colder with snow, accumulating an additional 1-3 inches


----------



## 10elawncare

NOAA : Stratford, CT 

Sunday: Snow likely before noon, then a slight chance of snow and sleet. Cloudy, with a high near 35. Northeast wind between 14 and 16 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow and sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible. 

Sunday Night: Snow, possibly mixed with sleet, becoming all snow after midnight. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 22. Blustery, with a northeast wind between 15 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## 10elawncare

I need salt! No one sprayed their piles with Magic salt. All thats left is Sanded Salt even thats is getting hard to find. everyone thought we were done. Guess not! Be safe guys.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I'm just going to throw the plow on tommrow night and wait and see what happends no one seems to have a clue what the hell is going on I have seen 1-3 and I have seen 12" for sunday night..............More than likley it will rain here like it always dose


----------



## timmy1




----------



## ADMSWELDING

*Well rested and ready*

Bring this one on,we need a few more thru marchpayup.


----------



## 10elawncare

March.... In like a lion out like a lamb. So we will see.... a few more sure would be nice.


----------



## fisher guy

were now in for the 10"-15" so we shall see looks like when this is all done ill be set lol but like many storms before who knows until its on the ground. Im all fueled up plow checked out and sander checked and ready to go. The truck is plugged in and is saying lets do this.


SO BRING IT ON MOTHER NATURE AND SHOW US WHAT U GOT!!!! DADDY'S GOTTA GET A LIFE!!! lol


----------



## ADMSWELDING

fisher guy;763270 said:


> were now in for the 10"-15" so we shall see looks like when this is all done ill be set lol but like many storms before who knows until its on the ground. Im all fueled up plow checked out and sander checked and ready to go. The truck is plugged in and is saying lets do this.
> 
> SO BRING IT ON MOTHER NATURE AND SHOW US WHAT U GOT!!!! DADDY'S GOTTA GET A LIFE!!! lol


That the spirt bring on the big snow where payup


----------



## chcav1218

i agree guys, I've been waiting for somethin like this one all year, and now i'm ready for it


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks pretty good so far. I'm not going to mount up until tomorrow night jsut to be sure, be a foot would be nice right now.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*all set here.*

My pu is hooked up in the morning after coffee i,ll go hook up the 550 and make a few last check over my stuff in the shop in the morning and should be good to go.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*Whdh*

JUST SAW ONLINE 10"-15"SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAYGet ready guys this could be the big one of this season..


----------



## 02powerstroke

This sucks there calling 1-3 for the cape :realmad: :angry:


----------



## FGZ

NOAA says only 2-4 tomorrow night for North Shore, then like less than 1 on Mon.


----------



## fisher guy

inches?!?!?!? WTF!?!?!


----------



## PlowingFreak

12 plus in ct overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sir spaniourd

Accuwesther is saying 4" each day for the northshore


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow

Finally a storm we can sink our teeth into. Just like it's been said, March is going to come in like a lion. Bring it on, Feb. was a dud for snow. I'm ready and waiting.


----------



## dan6399

I just watch the news 10-16" Sunday night to Monday for Easton Ma up through Boston.


----------



## PlowingFreak

Light Snow flurry action going on $$$$$$$$$


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Nothing going on here yet in south Plymouth/Canal area


----------



## eshskis

independence mall still has piles of snow


----------



## 04f250fisher

That 63 degrees out on friday got me excited.... Guess ill be putting the plow back on.


----------



## FGZ

FGZ;763313 said:


> NOAA says only 2-4 tomorrow night for North Shore, then like less than 1 on Mon.


And after seeing local news call for 8-12" in Bahstin, I checked NOAA again for North Shore and we're up to 3-7" overnight then another 4-8" tomorrow. That's better


----------



## nhgranite

12 to 16 inches maybe more on the mass border where i am, classic nor'easter.. just started to see my yard again to... happy for you commercial guys not so much for me.:crying:


----------



## Bill 211

10 - 14" ? looks like a long day tomorrow , i just hate getting up at 3 am , but i'm sure it will be worth it, payup


----------



## Dubliner

WMUR just said 8 to 12 for us and 12 to 15 to 18 in MA, BUT it still depends on the storm track.


----------



## nhgranite

Dubliner;763457 said:


> WMUR just said 8 to 12 for us and 12 to 15 to 18 in MA, BUT it still depends on the storm track.


thats the thing WMUR has been wrong all year on totals. i add 3 to 4 inch's to what they predict. peterborough/dublin seems to get less then i do over in troy. i work in pete'bo and i'll get 4 to 5 inch's at home and when i get to work there's just a dusting.


----------



## eshskis

it is snowing now south of b


----------



## Dubliner

nhgranite;763476 said:


> thats the thing WMUR has been wrong all year on totals. i add 3 to 4 inch's to what they predict. peterborough/dublin seems to get less then i do over in troy. i work in pete'bo and i'll get 4 to 5 inch's at home and when i get to work there's just a dusting.


It's not just MUR they all are taking a shot in the dark I usually watch the radar and take my best guess like they do. Like I have said before, when it's done we will know what we got, and as long as it's over 2 inches I can plow it. LOL BTW I plow Marlborough Dublin, Keene and Harrisville and each town usually gets a diferent amount.


----------



## Dubliner

eshskis;763479 said:


> it is snowing now south of b


Peek of sun and partly cloudy here.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Snowing here we got an inch on the ground. kinda funny that I can only expect one more inch by the time this is all over?


----------



## ColliganLands

i think they might be wrong for you guys.. we're supposed to only get 1-3 by the time the other strom gets here and its snowing really hard right now... time to get ready and fuel the truck


----------



## 02powerstroke

Idk man I find it hard to beleve that you go 50 miles west and your geting 15" and were only geting 2" here


----------



## 10elawncare

NOAA: Stratford, CT 

Tonight: Snow, mainly after 9pm. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 22. Blustery, with a north wind between 14 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 28. Blustery, with a north wind between 20 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## 10elawncare

this morning was supposed to be a mix of sleet and snow nows its just good ol' fluffy snow. So we will see what tonight brings us, should be intresting. Our luck it will track off into the ocean and we will get a coating. Today I got a whole 1 yard of salt! That should last about 3 accounts. Better than nothing I guess...


----------



## lawn king

We have snow falling here now at a pretty heavy rate. 9-12 for us by the time this thing runs out of gas monday pm. Where was this in feb?


----------



## dan6399

Its snowing pretty hard here in Kingston but nothing sticking to the roads yets. 

-Dan


----------



## 02powerstroke

the roads are $hittay here they havent salted at all I took the 2wd dually out to Dunkin doughnuts drifting the corners all the way there lol


----------



## fisher guy

1-3 today and tommorow 10-15 here in salisbury according to whdh and even weather.com is saying 10 inches for my area and there notoriously wrong on snow totals they usually say 1-3 inches when we get 5-8 lol that and were pretty close to the 15"+ mark on top of all that. its snowing now here


----------



## nhgranite

Dubliner;763482 said:


> It's not just MUR they all are taking a shot in the dark I usually watch the radar and take my best guess like they do. Like I have said before, when it's done we will know what we got, and as long as it's over 2 inches I can plow it. LOL BTW I plow Marlborough Dublin, Keene and Harrisville and each town usually gets a diferent amount.


yeah i follow the radar on undergroundweather.com. your right about the snow fall in our area. i think the mountains play a roll in the amounts we get in each town. i'll be getting a truck plow setup once the f150 is gone. my quad is taking a beating this season.


----------



## 02powerstroke

changed to rain here


----------



## ADMSWELDING

*10 miles north of boston*

Snowing here started about 1 hour ago,state got sanders already rolling.Just fueled 550,wifeys explorer.Plows all hooked waiting to get the call now.:salute:


----------



## fisher guy

state salt shakers are out now all roads are pretty covered but not enough to drop plow im all set to go so lets do this lol


----------



## 02powerstroke

well Im going to put the truck and plow in the shop need to fix my strobes again. and I rather hook it now than 2am this morning when the weather people are wroung and we end up geting 8" of snow


----------



## OceanTrvlr

Ha! Town Hwy Superintendent called to see if I was still available for later tonight into tomorrow AM. He said a number of his guys figured we were done for snow and went on vaca. So, now he's calling around to make sure he's got enough trucks.


----------



## FteNelson

OceanTrvlr;763643 said:


> Ha! Town Hwy Superintendent called to see if I was still available for later tonight into tomorrow AM. He said a number of his guys figured we were done for snow and went on vaca. So, now he's calling around to make sure he's got enough trucks.


Thats funny man i just got the same call from west bridgewater

looks like were in for the long one guys, im hooked up and ready to go, eating dinner at 4 and going to sleep to wait for the call


----------



## 02powerstroke

still lookin weak for the cape end of this..........


----------



## v-plower

Just flurries here in Western Ma. now.
Looks like springfield area will be getting about 6-10 starting tonight around 8pm and ending tomorrow sometime around or just after noon.

A shovel went through my rear window Friday and they didnt have a heated rear window in stock anywhere so the glass place put this clear plastic over it. Kind of like a huge piece of tape. Hope it holds! Gonna suck with no rear defrost.
Just my luck. Breaks friday before a sunday/monday storm lol.


----------



## BigDave12768

02powerstroke;763677 said:


> still lookin weak for the cape end of this..........


Time to move!!


----------



## 10elawncare

Noaa changes every hour....Tonight: Snow, mainly after 9pm. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 23. Blustery, with a north wind between 13 and 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible. 

Monday: Snow, mainly before noon. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible


----------



## ColliganLands

well were in the break between the storms now.... so we'll see how this one plays out.. everyone good luck and stay safe out there


----------



## 10elawncare

Looks like its headed for us. Still has the potential to drift out to sea. They've been wrong before with their forecasts. But 2" is as good as 15" it stills puts a few bucks in our pockets so I will definetley not complain. Time to take a nap. 

Be safe out there guys, dont want to hear anything bad happen this close to the end of our season! (Not that I want to in the beginning or middle either)


----------



## lawn king

Looking at the radar, this storm is huge! Looks to be hitting boston around 11 pm. Lock and load people, be careful out there!


----------



## hotshot4819

LawnKING. This is crazy, this little dub 1 inch thing, enough to go look at a few walkways, 
and then an 7 hours wait for the real storm. im hoping for the big one..


----------



## PlowingFreak

Its hereeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColliganLands

where? 
im expecting it to arrive within the next 1-2 hours and go out about 45min to 1hr after that
good luck and be safe everyone


----------



## PlowingFreak

southeastern CT


----------



## dan6399

Its starting to pickup in Plymouth/Kingston Ma right now. Good luck to everyone and keep it safe.

-Dan


----------



## PlowingFreak

stay safe guys report when ur done


----------



## DeereFarmer

Get ready guys! Be safe!


----------



## 10elawncare

Stratford, CT - Starting to snow now. Roads are just wet, cars have a coating on them. Still reporting 7" + for us. Should be fun!!! Got the camera to take some pics, try and get one of the new spreader in action. Good Luck & Be SAFE!


----------



## dcl25

Good luck everybody be safe


----------



## ColliganLands

Snowing now roads already coated
good luck and stay safe!


----------



## dcl25

just started here


----------



## tauan2007

wooot wooot so excited it starteddd slowly for now


----------



## chcav1218

waiting for the first few incjes then doin the rounds all night. happy plowing, be safe guys


----------



## BigDave12768

dcl25;763915 said:


> just started here


U must be in South Weymouth. Nothing yet here


----------



## BigDave12768

wait just started very light and a bit sleetish


----------



## BigDave12768

State called out my area at 9:30 they want trucks in by 10:30pm


----------



## BigDave12768

I know I am jumping the gun here a bit. But whats this friday thing that is coming?


----------



## mikeyfff1011

good luck to everyone be safe enjoy the first big one of the season


----------



## dutchman

not much so far


----------



## sir spaniourd

Maybe 2" in Newburyport at 2 am


----------



## sir spaniourd

Just checked, accuweather downgraded my area from 15"+ to 3"???? WTF!!


----------



## Dubliner

Got 4 on the ground right now, heading out. Play safe out there.


----------



## Bill 211

got abuot 8" here & still comming down , i've been out since 3am , just stopped home to pick up my kid , he's going nuts over all the snow :bluebounc........ well gota go


----------



## diesel dust

*natick mass*

11" so far:bluebounc


----------



## BigLou80

we got about a foot but with settling and blowing its hard to tell


----------



## BigLou80

mikeyfff1011;763992 said:


> good luck to everyone be safe enjoy the first big one of the season


we opened our season with over a foot of snow


----------



## 10elawncare

I'm seeing places with 9+ and with the wind I have areas of atleast a foot. Stopped in for a shower and a bite to eat. Back out we go. Doesn't look like she is done with us either!


----------



## 10elawncare

BigDave12768;763980 said:


> I know I am jumping the gun here a bit. But whats this friday thing that is coming?


Better not be nothing! It's my b-day and after today im going to relax at the casino all day! :realmad:


----------



## Dubliner

4 to 12 depending on elevation and not much wind. I'm liken it. Just a couple more long drives to do and a check on the PO yard and I'm wrapping it up.


----------



## nhgranite

12+ easy, wind gust 10 to 15 mph. wouldn't be surprized to see additional coverage in the morning. gained everything that had melted recently back and then some in one storm. low single digits at night all week, is it march or january?


----------



## Burkartsplow

12 + in westwood mass and still coming with wind blowing all over the place.


----------



## PlowingFreak

good foot and a half here with some sick snow drifts. heres a few pics of the work so far and decided to play with the machine that doesnt have the plow on it its 633 and grabbing a bit to eat and back out i go


----------



## fisher guy

one good storm down no problems i had some fun and made alot of money payuppayup wow i love fluffy snow it seems like it actually works with u instead of against u lol


----------



## Dubliner

I agree, It was like pushing packing peanuts. LOL


----------



## speralandscape

It 's about time we had an easy one after all of these ice storms we have been having this year. I will take 12" of snow over 1" of ice anyday.


----------



## hotshot4819

what you dont like salting a parking lot 3 times trying to melt an inch of ice


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got about 12-13" here before the drifting. Got 16 hours in and only broke one hose (on the last drive so I could limp home). Not a bad day.


----------



## BigDave12768

DeereFarmer;764947 said:


> We got about 12-13" here before the drifting. Got 16 hours in and only broke one hose (on the last drive so I could limp home). Not a bad day.


Gota carry an extra hose and tools. I bought the emergency kit. I lost a clevis pin on first storm of year. Fixed it right away and didnt miss anything


----------



## CAT420

BigDave12768;764960 said:


> Gota carry an extra hose and tools. I bought the emergency kit. I lost a clevis pin on first storm of year. Fixed it right away and didnt miss anything


where do you get those emergency kits?


----------



## FteNelson

BigDave12768;764960 said:


> Gota carry an extra hose and tools. I bought the emergency kit. I lost a clevis pin on first storm of year. Fixed it right away and didnt miss anything


i put my own kit together up at east coast truck and trailer and saved myself 60 bucks or so man

remember that when you want to restock your kit man, but beware of ed if you go up to the one in pembroke


----------



## BigDave12768

CAT420;764969 said:


> where do you get those emergency kits?


real Fisher one is like $135 comes with tool box.Kinda pricey but I just hit a scratch ticket for $500 and was picking up Bolts. So I said what the hell. Plus i got a cool hat with a pom pom on top But you can get same thing from CPW or on Ebay for about $60. Even though I spent the extra loot. I lost clevis pin first storm I was down 5 mins. i could have easily lost 2-3 hours hunting part down


----------



## BigDave12768

FteNelson;764978 said:


> i put my own kit together up at east coast truck and trailer and saved myself 60 bucks or so man
> 
> remember that when you want to restock your kit man, but beware of ed if you go up to the one in pembroke


I work real close to Metro truck supply. So I stop in and see the 2 [email protected]@@h's behind the counter.


----------



## FteNelson

BigDave12768;765008 said:


> I work real close to Metro truck supply. So I stop in and see the 2 [email protected]@@h's behind the counter.


god thats the best description of those two man lol

there a painnnnnn in the ass i hate to go there sometimes man but theve got the best prices around for the most part


----------



## DeereFarmer

BigDave12768;764960 said:


> Gota carry an extra hose and tools. I bought the emergency kit. I lost a clevis pin on first storm of year. Fixed it right away and didnt miss anything


I've got my own kit that I made myself, but I want to get one of the Fisher kits for next year. I like them. I was able to limp home and fix my hose in my nice heated dry garage rather than in a parking lot in the dark. Well worth it for me. I was able to patch the pin hole in the left angle line and got back.


----------



## FordFisherman

Maybe one more push around the 13th???


----------



## ColliganLands

ill take one more but if not im happy now my guess is we'll either get one more good one or 2 little ones just looking at the weather patterns... cold to wamr then right back to cold again in the next 15-20 days


----------



## FordFisherman

Yeah, no complaints about this season thats for sure. I have a feeling we're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## BigDave12768

Accuweather is Showing Something next week. Thursday to Saturday. I dont think we are done yet


----------



## ColliganLands

how about this possible for monday.. they keep saying well it could be a mix or snow but they dont know yet


----------



## MarksLand

They are calling for 1" - 3" but I think that will be on the grass. After being in the 50's all weekend I think its unlikely to stick to the pavement.


----------



## sir spaniourd

who said the winter was over. did you guys check the latest weather report? they are calling for 3-6" for northern MA southern NH. Too bad i cleaned the plow and truck a couple of days ago...:bluebouncpayup


----------



## FGZ

NOAA currently says this for North Shore tomorrow:



> Monday: Snow before 7am, then snow and sleet between 7am and 8am, then snow after 8am. High near 33. East wind between 11 and 14 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.


Weather.com calls for 2-4. I wonder how much of it will actually stick given the recent warm temps, as MarksLand already pointed out.


----------



## PORTER 05

FGZ , where on the north shore are you out of? Looks like well get #15 outa this storm, this winter had been amazing! i bet well get some snow outa this one, its getting very cold and the wind off the east even though its from the ocean its cold water. good luck!


----------



## FGZ

I help plow residentials in the Danvers and Salem area, and live near Essex. You?


----------



## fisher guy

damn i didnt even know about all this there calling for 3-6 here and i just washed the truck today so what the hell..... so u guys owe me lol


----------



## chcav1218

i just put the plow on. we'll see


----------



## bgingras

3-6 here, NOAA has 7+...I was ready for spring before the last one!


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'm hearing 1-3" of a slushy mix, mayve 2-4". I'm still doubtful. I think the ground is just going to be way too warm. We'll see I guess.


----------



## ColliganLands

grounds too warm i think. its raining and 40 here right now... i dont think south of boston is getting anything anyways... guess ill be washing my truck again in a few days lo... good luck to anyone who does get to go out and be safe


----------



## FGZ

It was really coming down driving through Lynn this morning, but only a thin layer was stuck to the streets. Someone out of Andover said they had like 2" on their car at ~6am. Just going to have to wait and see what actually sticks.


----------



## Bostonyj7

I got 2" on the ground in Danvers at 8AM. Supposed to slow down and then pick back up again later.

C-


----------



## Mysticlandscape

2 inchs here to, didnt see that one comming. Mounted up an ready to go..


----------



## fisher guy

11:30 3 inches here i was still sleeping lol (long night lol) got the call "wake the **** up theres 3 inches mount up" lol now half our accounts are in the 5-8 range WTF i thought we were in spring and i just washed the truck lol theres $10 well spent but hey its worth it


----------



## ColliganLands

well we got a dusting this morning but its snowing again now
maybe enough to do the resis?


----------



## Bostonyj7

Got 2" and then the lull. Supposed to kick up again in an hour. Ill head out then, before it trys to turn to rain again and theres nothing to push


----------



## fisher guy

its snowing like hell over here


----------



## Bostonyj7

now its snowing so hard I cant see the truck in the driveway. Coffee and Ill pack the baby in the car seat and away we go (my 2y/o plows with me all the time, she just loves it)


----------



## sir spaniourd

heading out too. 3-4" on the ground. this is great. i just hope it is not too heavy for the plow


----------



## nhgranite

been snowing in sw n.h all dam day. i bet we've gotten 8+ inch's of slop already.


----------



## DeereFarmer

We got about 2" of slop here. Just enough to run the commercial accounts and make some quick easy money.


----------



## chcav1218

just finished my route, Bostonyj7, I saw outside my street again. I like that lightbar.


----------



## Bostonyj7

chcav1218;768192 said:


> just finished my route, Bostonyj7, I saw outside my street again. I like that lightbar.


You see me, feel free to stop.

Yea, thats my new toy. Bright one isnt it

C-


----------



## fisher guy

got done at 7:30 mostly shoveled cuz lack of people but i got 3 hrs plowing time and did a $30 drive guy even gave me a $5 tip so i made out alright plus i might go sanding tommorow morning about 3:30 am so theres some more money


----------



## chcav1218

Bostonyj7;768243 said:


> You see me, feel free to stop.
> 
> Yea, thats my new toy. Bright one isnt it
> 
> C-


Ill stop next time. and yeh that thing is awesome. i was looking at it in my rear view mirror when i passed lol. Im in a black chevy with a bunch of roof lights and stuff. I plow most of the houses on otter pond, the last left before the rotary and some up in the neighborhood behind ure account. Let me know if you ever need a back up


----------



## BigDave12768

NECN says next week will be colder than average and good chance of Storms. They said something about Monday Storm earlier today. Accuweather shows something on the 20th also


----------



## ColliganLands

well big dave lets hope theyre right
but im beginning to think its over now seeing how its 50 and rainy today.... i dont mind however since its been a great year and im looking forward to my spring work


----------



## FordFisherman

ColliganLands;769118 said:


> well big dave lets hope theyre right
> but im beginning to think its over now seeing how its 50 and rainy today.... i dont mind however since its been a great year and im looking forward to my spring work


I agree but, hell, one more push couldn't hurt.


----------



## chcav1218

i agree, one more storm,. i had too much fun monday adternoon


----------



## ColliganLands

yea one more.... i didnt have any fun monday all i got was to watch snow fall and melt and make my truck dirty


----------



## fisher guy

lol why dont u buy a car port or whatever u call them up here they're cheap easy to put up and to take down and keeps ur truck nice and clean and keeps the cold of them so its a lil easier to start IMO anyway i might pick one up this summer long enough so i can keep my plow in and with a zipper door for the winter


----------



## ColliganLands

fisher guy;769263 said:


> lol why dont u buy a car port or whatever u call them up here they're cheap easy to put up and to take down and keeps ur truck nice and clean and keeps the cold of them so its a lil easier to start IMO anyway i might pick one up this summer long enough so i can keep my plow in and with a zipper door for the winter


becasue one to fit my truck would be huge and it costs around 3 grand since i need the highdoor to clear the lightbar


----------



## fisher guy

almost worth it if u ask me though ull spend that in just time and effort in constantly cleaning ur truck and with u it would probally pay it self off in 3 weeks of of rainy weather lol


----------



## ColliganLands

well 1. theres no place to put one that big on my property and 2. i dont have extra money to spend on that


----------



## fisher guy

ahhh ok i got cha now


----------



## Dubliner

Anyone plow any muddy dirt drives on Monday, worst time of year for them, 50's one day and snow the next and instant pain in the you know what.


----------



## fisher guy

yup did something like that. one place i plow has a gravel rutted up down hill service entrance and its been hell with the lil storms right after a thaw


----------



## Lakewlc

i think its all over for us in CT


----------



## DeereFarmer

Dubliner;769418 said:


> Anyone plow any muddy dirt drives on Monday, worst time of year for them, 50's one day and snow the next and instant pain in the you know what.


I didn't even bother to do my gravel drives. Pretty much everyone knows when I would be plowing more mud than snow, I don't do it unless it's unpassable.


----------



## redsoxfan

Lakewlc;769635 said:


> i think its all over for us in CT


Think we are all done in Mass to.It was a good run though. payup


----------



## Bostonyj7

I think its about done here. Shame, but a good run this season.
Im a stay at home dad with a 2 y/o, and plowing during the winter is my way of giving, and helping the family in a monatary way. 
Did good this year. Paid for all my plows, harnesses and the like, and put a few grand in the bank. Had fun. My little one loves the plowing, its between houses Im the entertainment. Think the DVD player and Elmo are the ticket here, Oh, and crackers. Would like one more go, but your right, 50s and 40s for alittle while now. I'll power wash the equipment still and bag my headgear, but I'll waite till I put them around the side and Blade Lock them up.


----------



## red07gsxr

pulling the plow off our trucks this weekend


----------



## Lakewlc

redsoxfan;769683 said:


> Think we are all done in Mass to.It was a good run though. payup


yeah cant complain


----------



## mikeyfff1011

Lakewlc;769635 said:


> i think its all over for us in CT


yea same here well at least for me part of ct but its okay i had a really good profitable season so im happy im going for a new truck and plow for next season i cant cant wait


----------



## chcav1218

my plow is getting sandblasted and powder coated and then its goin behind the shed for summer


----------



## meathead1134

I'm rewiring my trailer tomorrow and firing up all the 2 cycle but the plow is stil accessable. Anybody know of a place and about how much to get a plow sand blasted??


----------



## chcav1218

Theres a place in Lawrence thats doing blast and coat for about $600. Thats only my first estimate though


----------



## fisher guy

that aint a bad price i wonder what kind of paint job they put on it hopefully it aint a maaco job where it looks good for about a week and starts peeling off


----------



## FGZ

I don't own one, but if I had a plow I'd want it blasted and then put a really high quality primer on. After that some decent rattle can yellow will do the trick. It's the primer that stops the rust.


----------



## lawn king

*All over!*

I'ts a done deal folks! Plows got washed & coated with fluid film. They are buried in the back of the shop until november. No complaints here, we made some big bucks this winter!


----------



## fisher guy

i wish i could say that i got a sander with 1/4 of a load (boss wont let me pull it off til april 1st


----------



## Lakewlc

yeah its done.. but it was a good season


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yup, it's over but it was a great year.


----------



## fisher guy

just took out the last lil bit out of the sander its getting taken out next week when we get a lil time


----------



## Luppy

Yeah it was an ok winter, but can recall much better
back in the mid/late 90's when we got 2 - sometimes
3 plowables in a week! 

Anyway, have the hydraulic unit removed and ready
for it's first rebuild after 10 years of service.


----------



## BigDave12768

If Summer is going to show up a month or so late. Does this mean Winter will show up late. We had like 4 days of Sunshine in June and only really one warm day.


----------



## OceanTrvlr

I can't believe I'm looking at Plowsite in July. Thanks to email notification...


----------



## FGZ

BigDave12768;785664 said:


> If Summer is going to show up a month or so late. Does this mean Winter will show up late. We had like 4 days of Sunshine in June and only really one warm day.


Heard it's going to be a bad one because of a shift in the jet stream or something. I can only hope.


----------



## WingPlow

bad can mean two things ya know...


----------



## plowing ri

im hearing for alot of snow this year coming up


----------



## Bostonyj7

I hope so, Im looking at a new truck, plow and camper, to replace my 03 Silverado and will need help paying for them

C-


----------



## WingPlow

i still cant beleive people actually buy new trucks with the intention of paying for them plowing


----------



## Bostonyj7

I didn't say pay for it. That would be foolish. There are other reasons for the new truck. I just would like the snows to HELP pay for it


----------



## Dubliner

WingPlow;802079 said:


> i still cant beleive people actually buy new trucks with the intention of paying for them plowing


When people think that way, it means there might be alot of bargains in the spring, I remember winters when 4 or 5 plowings were all you got,yah never know if it will snow!!! :salute:


----------



## Pinzgauer

come on guys, play nice. Haven't you ever been excited over the prospect of buying a new truck?


----------



## Dubliner

Pinzgauer;802392 said:


> come on guys, play nice. Haven't you ever been excited over the prospect of buying a new truck?


Every time!!


----------



## TurbDies2500

Yeah Looking at the Farmers Almanac it looks like there is going to less that normal precipitation in the northeast. Hopefully that isnt right.


----------



## Dubliner

TurbDies2500;802447 said:


> Yeah Looking at the Farmers Almanac it looks like there is going to less that normal precipitation in the northeast. Hopefully that isnt right.


In May we will know exactly how the winter went, or didn't go.  BTW We have friends in Hampton Falls on Maple St.


----------



## Pinzgauer

The general forcast with the expected jetstream and Nino patterns, when compared to similar patterns I'm the past, would indicate a warmer than normal winter with sligthly higher than normal snowfall. 
But that's not a forecast, just a comparison.


----------



## cfdeng7

Turbdies2500 where did u see that? i was just looking and i thought it said cold and snowy for the northeast. i hope atleast.


----------



## plowmaster07

All the sights that I've seen so far are saying snowier than normal, I've been looking at accuweather.com, noaa.gov, and some other ones. But within the next week I'll start getting the plow pulled out and begin working on it. 

Anyone know where's a good spot to get a back drag blade to mount on a Meyer 8' Trip edge plow??? I think I'm going to talk to the guy at Advanced Truck Accessories and see if he can help.

Aaron


----------



## 10elawncare

Had some flurries in different areas of CT last night, we saw a few flakes here and there in Stratford.


----------



## Dubliner

Snowing here now but not sticking, almost time to register the plow truck lol JK


----------

